# Some interesting cities and villages from (the Republic of) Macedonia



## Skopje/Скопје

Hello everyone! Since I have lot of photos from my travels trough my homeland, I would like to share them with you and show you some of the interesting places in my country. Like I've stated on my other thread about Skopje, I'm not a professional photographer, so don't expect much 

I would like to start with the city of Gevgelija.



> Gevgelija (Macedonian: Гевгелија; [ɡɛvˈɡɛlija]) is a town with a population of 15,685 located in the very southeast of the Republic of Macedonia along the banks of the Vardar River, situated at the country's main border with Greece (Bogorodica-Evzoni), the point which links the motorway from Skopje and three other former Yugoslav capitals (Belgrade, Zagreb and Ljubljana) with Thessaloniki.
> 
> Gevgelija is often referred to as "Macedonian Las Vegas", particularly because of the number of casinos in and around the city.


source

The first few photos I made from the car I was driving in. It's the main street in the town.

Гевгелија Gevgelija (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (2) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (4) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (5) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (6) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (7) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The old Turkish bath, today an art gallery

Гевгелија Gevgelija (8) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The hotel/casino Apollonia

Гевгелија Gevgelija (9) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The city library named after the revolutionary "Goce Delchev"

Гевгелија Gevgelija (10) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The central pedestrian street

Гевгелија Gevgelija (11) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Some buildings

Гевгелија Gevgelija (12) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (13) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (14) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More buildings...

Гевгелија Gevgelija (15) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (16) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (17) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (18) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (19) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (20) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (21) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Гевгелија Gevgelija (22) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (23) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The city museum

Гевгелија Gevgelija (24) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (25) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (27) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (26) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Very interesting residential building from the 1950's

Гевгелија Gevgelija (28) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Гевгелија Gevgelija (29) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (30) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (31) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (32) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (33) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (34) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (35) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

To be continued...


----------



## El_Greco

Fascinating! Some interesting old buildings there too!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Гевгелија Gevgelija (36) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The bus station

Гевгелија Gevgelija (37) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (38) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

This is some industrial building, my guess is - tobacco factory

Гевгелија Gevgelija (39) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (42) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

And some dental center

Гевгелија Gevgelija (40) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (41) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some residential parts of the town have kind of Mediterranean charm, if you ask me

Гевгелија Gevgelija (43) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (44) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (45) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (46) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (47) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

We are at the pedestrian street in the city's center

Гевгелија Gevgelija (48) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (49) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Гевгелија Gevgelija (50) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (51) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Remains of the old town

Гевгелија Gevgelija (52) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (53) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (54) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (55) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Supermarket

Гевгелија Gevgelija (56) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Гевгелија Gevgelija (57) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

A bank

Гевгелија Gevgelija (58) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (60) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The city theater

Гевгелија Gevgelija (59) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (61) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The police station

Гевгелија Gevgelija (62) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Local tavern

Гевгелија Gevgelija (63) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Гевгелија Gevgelija (64) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The city hall

Гевгелија Gevgelija (65) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (66) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (67) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Гевгелија Gevgelija (68) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Well, that was Gevgelija, small town with warm climate and nice & friendly people. 

Next for presentation will be the village of Dojran on the Dojran lake, about 30 km east of Gevgelija.

I hope you enjoyed.


----------



## christos-greece

Looking good, very nice; nice new thread


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> Dojran (Macedonian: Дојран [ˈdɔjran]) was a city on the west shore of Dojran Lake in the south-east part of the Republic of Macedonia. Today, it is a collective name for two villages on the territory of the ruined city: Nov (New) Dojran (settled from the end of World War I to World War II) and Star (Old) Dojran, which contains both old ruins and recent construction, especially hotels, resorts and restaurants.
> 
> Dojran is 170 km from Skopje, 59 km from Strumica and some 30 km from Gevgelija. The nearest airports are Thessaloniki International Airport and Skopje Airport.
> 
> The old city of Dojran was totally ruined during the First World War and after the Second World War the modern villages were established.


source

Some random shots of the village Star Dojran

Дојран Dojran (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (2) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The ruins of the church St. Iliya (built in 1874, destroyed in the two World Wars, today is under reconstruction). 

Дојrан Dojran (4) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The path along the lake shore for the pedestrians 

Дојrан Dojran (5) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The newer part of the village Star Dojran

Дојrан Dojran (6) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Дојrан Dojran (7) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (8) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Unfinished (and abandoned) hotel building from the era of the socialism

Дојrан Dojran (9) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (10) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (11) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The beach St. Nickolas 

Дојrан Dojran (12) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Дојrан Dojran (13) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (14) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (15) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (16) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (17) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (18) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## General Electric

Some very nice places here, good road trip. I like the church St. Iliya, and some charming houses. The lake shore look natural and preserved. kay:


----------



## yansa

Nice City Library, City Museum and Church St. Iliya! kay:
#5/3 and #12/3 also have their charme.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice pics; specially the lake shore and St Iliya!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more photos from the village of Star Dojran...

Дојrан Dojran (19) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (20) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (21) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (22) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (23) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (24) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Дојrан Dojran (25) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (26) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Дојrан Dojran (27) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Well that was Star Dojran. Next I will present you the monastery of St. George in the village of Rajchica, in the western part of Macedonia.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *The Monastery of St. George the Conqueror in the village of Rajchica*
> 
> Only two kilometers away from the city of Debar, in the western part of Macedonia, is located the monastery in the village of Rajchica. This monastery is assumed to be founded in the early XIV century, cloister of the monastery of St. John in Debar area. The exact year of construction of the monastery lodgings is 1835.
> 
> The church is dedicated to St. George the Victorious and was painted and decorated in the period from 1840 to 1852.
> 
> Until 1945 in the monastery there were monks who were banned by the communist government, and the monastery was converted into stables. By 1999 this monastery was ruined and in ruins, but thanks to the initiative of the abbot of the monastery, Archimandrite Parthenius, the monastery was renewed, and was converted into female monastic sisterhood which today has sisterly cooperation with the monastery "Nativity of Mother Mary "from Boston, USA.
> 
> The nearby Debar lake contributes for the scenic atmosphere in this monastery.


Свети Ѓорѓи, Рајчица / St. George, Rajchica by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Свети Ѓорѓи, Рајчица / St. George, Rajchica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The church

Свети Ѓорѓи, Рајчица / St. George, Rajchica by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The monastery building from the inside

Свети Ѓорѓи, Рајчица / St. George, Rajchica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Ѓорѓи, Рајчица / St. George, Rajchica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Ѓорѓи, Рајчица / St. George, Rajchica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Ѓорѓи, Рајчица / St. George, Rajchica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Tomorrow I will present you the village of Mavrovo on the Mavrovo lake in the western part of Macedonia.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful monastery & church, George! kay:
Particularly love the wall paintings of the church!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> Mavrovo (Macedonian: Маврово [ˈmavrɔvɔ]) is a valley region in the northwest of the Republic of Macedonia. It is home to Mavrovo National Park and a winter sports center. Some of the villages and smaller hamlets include: Mavrovo, Nikiforovo, Leunovo, and Mavrovi Anovi. This micro region is named Mavrovo after the most populated settlement in the region, the village of Mavrovo.
> 
> The region's location at Bistra mountain and the Lake Mavrovo have helped it grow into a year-round tourist center. Mavrovo is the most popular ski center in Macedonia.
> 
> The population of the village of Mavrovo is 166, although during the winters or the summer is growing due to the many holiday villas.


source

Probably the most famous landmark of this village is the abandoned church that most of the time is flooded by the lake, but when I was there the water was withdrawn, so I could access to the church. On this link you can see how it looks when is flooded.

маврово (22) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (42) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (50) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (46) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (45) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos of the village...

маврово (4) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (5) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (6) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (7) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (8) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (9) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

маврово (10) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (11) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (12) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (13) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (14) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (15) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

маврово (16) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (17) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (18) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (19) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (20) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (21) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

To be continued...


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Really nice houses in the village.


----------



## yansa

#29/last pic: I really like the architecture of this extraordinary villa! kay:
Beautiful landscape all around there...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more photos of the Mavrovo village...

маврово (23) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (56) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (57) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (58) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (59) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (61) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

маврово (62) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (63) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (64) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (65) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (66) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (67) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The new church, built instead of the flooded one

маврово (68) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (72) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (78) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (82) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

маврово (69) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (70) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (71) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (83) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (77) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (89) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (60) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

маврово (88) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

That was Mavrovo, next time I will present you the village of Leunovo, on the (same) Mavrovo lake.


----------



## christos-greece

Really beautiful, very nice towns and villages :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Mavrovo lake in april. The photo is taken from the village of Leunovo that I will present you very soon.


----------



## Gratteciel

What a beautiful paintings on the facade of the old church! The monastery is also very impressive!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Thanks! 

Leunovo, a village with official population of only 6 people, on the Mavrovo lake. Many people have winter villas there, so in the winters and in the summers the population is significantly bigger.



















To be continued...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The village of Leunovo, near the Mavrovo lake


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The old school building


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church Dormition of the Mother of God (built in 1840) and some old graves in the yard


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos of the road between the city of Veles and the village of Kadrifakovo in the central part of Macedonia

велес-кадрифаково (14) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (12) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos as well


----------



## yansa

Very fine updates, Skopje!
Especially like the church and the road pics! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> Bylazora or Vilazora was a Paeonian city from the period of early classic antiquity. It is located near the village of Knezhje, in the eastern part of Macedonia.
> 
> In August 2008, a team of researchers led by archaeologist Boban Husenovski from the National Museum of Macedonia with the participation of researchers from The Texas Foundation for Archaeological & Historical Research discovered the main gate of a city, fortification walls, and plenty of small archaeological finds that have been dated to between the 6th and 3rd century B.C.[2]
> 
> From these findings, they have been able to confirm that these are in fact the remains of the ancient Paeonian city of Bylazora. The excavations are ongoing.


source

Ancient street...

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The ruins of the city...

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ancient drainage...

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Билазора, Македонија / Bylazora, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos of the city of Shtip in the eastern part of Macedonia. Unfortunately, I didn't had much time to walk around and make photos due to my short stay there. The city has population of around 50,000. Most of the photos are made at the central part.

штип (5) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

штип (6) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

штип (7) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

штип (8) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

штип (9) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

штип (10) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

штип (11) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

штип (12) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

штип (13) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

штип (15) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> Berovo is a small town near the Maleševo Mountains, 161 km (100 mi) from Skopje, in the eastern part of Macedonia. The city's population is about 7,000.


source

The Monastery of the Holy Archangel Michael, located in the city (built between 1815 and 1818)

берово (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (2) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (4) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (8) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (7) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The street in front of the monastery

берово (6) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Part of the nearby hotel Manastir

берово (5) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (9) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

To be continued...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Berovo

берово (10) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (11) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The main (and the only) town square

берово (12) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (13) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The church Holy Mother of God

берово (14) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (15) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (16) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

берово (17) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (18) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The city museum

берово (19) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (20) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (21) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

To be continued...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The city of Berovo, eastern Macedonia (check the previous page)

берово (22) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (23) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (24) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (25) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (26) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

берово (27) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (28) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The police station

берово (29) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (30) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (31) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some interesting old, but neglected building...

берово (32) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (33) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (34) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (45) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (46) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

To be continued...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

берово (47) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (48) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (49) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (50) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (52) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

берово (51) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (53) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (35) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (36) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (37) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

берово (38) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (40) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (44) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (41) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (42) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

берово (43) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> Kratovo is a small town in eastern Macedonia. It lies on the western slopes of Mount Osogovo at an altitude of 600 metres (2,000 ft) above sea level. Having a mild and pleasant climate, it is located in the crater of an extinct volcano. Population: 7,000.


more info

DSC08862 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08861 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08922 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

One of the few medieval towers

DSC08854 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The post office

DSC08852 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Old house and an old car

DSC08853 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Local store

DSC08850 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Old alley

DSC08859 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some of the local architecture

DSC08871 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08874 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08877 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08851 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08875 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

To be continued...


----------



## charliewong90

nice of you sharing these photos.


----------



## General Electric

Really nice! And I like very much the stone walls! Nice feeling here... Very good updates


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Thanks!
___________________

Walking around this small city...

DSC08878 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08879 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08884 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08885 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The church St. John the Baptist (built in 1836)

DSC08886 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The alley in front of the church

DSC08887 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08888 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08889 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

In the "downtown"

DSC08890 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08893 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

To be continued...


----------



## yansa

Particularly like the last two sets! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC08894 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08898 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08900 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08901 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08902 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08903 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC08904 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08905 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08906 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08907 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08908 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08909 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC08918 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08919 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08926 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08927 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08928 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC08929 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08933 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08938 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Looks identical to Bulgaria.


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful villages, well photographed kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The road trough the National park Mavrovo in the western part of Macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The road Trpejca-Oteshevo [Р-504] via the National Park Galichica. To enter the park you have to pay entry ticket (30 denars[0,5 Euros] per person and 50 denars [0,8 Euros] per vehicle). The first half of the road is in good condition, but the second half is not, so you should drive carefully due to holes in the asphalt. The park itself is very beautiful.

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr








[/URL]Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Somewhere around 1.400 meters above sea level there is a rest stop:

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

If you walk a little bit you can get to the viewpoint from where you can see the whole Ohrid lake. This is the village of Trpejca, and back in the far distance you can see the city of Pogradec in Albania.

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr








[/URL]Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The other half of the road that it's not in best condition.

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Next I will present you the village of Stenje on the Prespa lake.

To be continued...


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful views, Skopje!


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful country !


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The road to the village of Stenje on the shore of the Prespa lake, southwestern Macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Stenje. Population: 438.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The new church (under construction)










The old one















































To be continued...


----------



## yansa

A beautiful landscape, Skopje! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The village of Stenje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Hidden boat among the lake reeds


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The beach


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Institute for preservation of the wild life in & around the Prespa lake...




























...and the boat of the institute


----------



## yansa

Interesting updates, Skopje! 
Love this pic kay: :



Skopje/Скопје;135360032 said:


> Hidden boat among the lake reeds


----------



## General Electric

Good stuffs Skopje, that's nice updates, and special like for old church kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Reconstructed neolithic settlement on the Ohrid lake










The Ohrid lake


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the mountain Galichica, part of the Galichica National park





































From the top of the mountain we can see the Prespa lake too


----------



## Benonie

Nice architecture of the beach bar/restaurant. kay:

What happened with the electricity poles at the Galichica National park? Stormy weather?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Kruševo* is the highest town in Macedonia, situated at an altitude of over 4,429 feet (1350 m) above sea level.
> 
> The town has 5,330 inhabitants. Kruševo is known for its 19th-century domestic architecture.
> 
> Kruševo is also home to Makedonium monument, dedicated to the Ilinden Uprising and the Kruševo Republic and many museums of the Ilinden Uprising.
> 
> The towns galleries include an exhibit of 19th century icons and a memorial to Macedonian painter Nikola Martinovski who was born in this town.
> 
> Because of its elevation, Kruševo is one of Macedonia’s winter sports destinations.

























































*To be continued...*


----------



## yansa

So fine updates...
Like #113/1 & 3, whole #114...
Impressing decay in #117/1, could be spot for a film...

#118/1 St. Nickolas, so nice! Lovely garden... kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More photos of Kruševo...




























The hotel Montana










This is some educational institution (I'm not 100% sure)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church St. Nickolas (built in 1832, burnt in 1903 and rebuilt in 1905)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church St. John (built in 1904)





































*To be continued...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More photos of Kruševo... (I apologize for their bad quality, but they are taken few years ago)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> The Ilinden memorial, also known as Makedonium was officially opened on August 2, 1974.
> 
> Authors of the monument are Jordan Grabuloski and Iskra Grabuloska.
> 
> It is dedicated to all the fighters and revolutionaries who participated in the Ilinden uprising of 1903, as well as soldiers-partisans of the Macedonia National Liberation Struggle 1941-1944.


more info





































Few interior photos...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Park Ginovci*
> 
> The complex is located on the road Skopje - Kriva Palanka - Kyustendil (Bulgaria), in the northeastern part of Macedonia. The complex includes beautiful scenery, pond, zoo, children's playground, bungalows to stay or overnight and a restaurant.


DSC09001 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08953 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08954 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08955 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08958 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08959 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08960 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC08961 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08962 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08964 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08963 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08966 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08968 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08970 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC08993 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08973 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08975 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08971 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08972 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08974 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC08976 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08977 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08979 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08980 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC09014 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely photos! I particularly like the Park Ginovci


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Gari* - a Miak village near the city of Debar, in the wesatern part of Macedonia. The village is situated on the slopes of Mount Stogovo. Through the village passes Garska River, which is a protected monument of nature.


DSC00017 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00014 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00018 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00022 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00033 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00032 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00084 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00082 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Gari - more photos of the village

DSC09967 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00086 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00085 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00076 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00074 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00063 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC09998 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC09986 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC09987 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC09979 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC09978 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC09972 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC09968 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC00083 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00079 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00078 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00071 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00064 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00062 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00058 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC00057 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00059 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00054 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00053 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00031 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00034 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Garska river

DSC00026 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00027 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC09961 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC09959 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC09993 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

An the landscape...

DSC09983 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful nature impressions, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few "on the road" photos  

On the highway A1 [international corridor E75]


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The road to lake Dojran














































You can actually see the lake Dojran in the distance










I really like this scenery...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The lake Paljurci - an accumulation with area of 0,33 km2 in the southeast part of Macedonia














































...and one new friend of mine


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful country! nice pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## yansa

Beautiful landscape and excellent beetle pic! kay:
Love that little new friend of yours.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos; well done


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Bitola* is a city in the southwestern part of the Republic of Macedonia. It is located in the southern part of the Pelagonia valley, surrounded by the Baba, Nidže and Kajmakčalan mountain ranges, 14 kilometres (9 miles) north of the Medžitlija-Níki border crossing with Greece.
> 
> The city stands at an important junction connecting the south of the Adriatic Sea region with the Aegean Sea and Central Europe, and is an administrative, cultural, industrial, commercial, and educational centre. It has been known since the Ottoman period as "the city of the consuls", since many European countries had consulates in Bitola.
> 
> Bitola is one of the oldest cities on the territory of the Republic of Macedonia, having been founded as Heraclea Lyncestis in the middle of the 4th century BC by Philip II of Macedon. The city was the last capital of Ottoman Rumelia, from 1836–1867.
> 
> Bitola is the second-largest city in the country.


битола (35) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (36) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (39) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (41) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (40) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

битола (44) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (42) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (38) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (28) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (25) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

битола (31) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (30) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (45) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (46) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (50) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Benonie

Some interesting architecture in Bitola.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The city has great potential, but it's quite economically neglected. My photos of Bitola are photos from around the central part, but not from the main pedestrian street and the famous buildings from the city's center (because if you google Bitola they will appear first). These photos are from my visit in September 2015. Back then I wanted to explore some of the less known parts of the city.


----------



## yansa

The beautiful villa in pic 28 reminded me of Baden...
Nice updates! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More of Bitola...

DSC03109 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03112 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03113 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03116 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03121 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC03124 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03125 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03131 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03132 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC01493 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The City house

DSC01433 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC01437 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC01439 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC01440 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC01444 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC01432 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC01451 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC01466 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC01469 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC01475 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC01488 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC01489 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC01491 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC01449 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC01442 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Nice small streets in #256, Skopje! kay:
The building #157/2 again reminds me of Baden...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More photos of Bitola's houses and villas...

битола (79) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (77) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (76) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (75) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (74) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

битола (72) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (71) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (70) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (69) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

битола (66) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> Located in the northwestern part of Macedonia, *Popova Šapka* is one of the most popular winter ski resorts in the country.
> 
> It is situated on the beautiful Šar Mountain, 1,780 metres (5,840 ft) above the sea level, just 35 kilometres (22 mi) from the capital Skopje.


 popova sapka (4) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

 popova sapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

popova sapka (2) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

popova sapka 1 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

popova sapka (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

popova sapka (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC00644 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00626 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00625 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00643 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00642 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

 DSC00623 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

 DSC00622 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC00633 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Really nice updates!


----------



## yansa

How beautiful! kay:



Skopje/Скопје;137233932 said:


> popova sapka (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Skopje/Скопје;134920678 said:


>


Gde je ovaj narod? Sneg netaknut


----------



## caughttravelbug

Thank you for sharing so many amazing photos of such a beautiful country!!!
Great job!!!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few really old photos from Ohrid, the city on the shores of the Ohrid lake and must see destination in Macedonia...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Path towards the lake...



















The church of St. John Kaneo, one of the most popular images from my country...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> The Monastery of Saint Naum is an Orthodox monastery in the Republic of Macedonia, named after the medieval Saint Naum who founded it. It is situated along Lake Ohrid, 29 kilometres (18 mi) south of the city of Ohrid.
> 
> The monastery was established in 905 by St. Naum of Ohrid himself. St. Naum is also buried in the church.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> Ohrid was enriched with another cultural and historical landmark as well as with a tourist attraction - Museum on Water - an exceptional archaeological complex, which is one of a kind in the region.
> 
> On the southern coast of Gradiste Peninsula in the Bay of Bones, a pile-dwelling settlement has been erected, which in the past was spreading at a total surface of 8.500 m2. Bay of the Bones is an authentic reconstruction of a part of the pile-dwelling settlement, dating back between 1200 and 700 BC.
> 
> A Roman military fortification (Gradiste) has been reconstructed on the hill above the Bay of Bones simultaneously with constructing the pile-dwelling settlement and the Water Museum. The walls of the fortification that once had protected the Roman Empire from its enemies, are once again lifted up on the hill near Gradiste.
> 
> The Roman fortress is connected with the settlement in order tourists and visitors to be given an extraordinary opportunity to experience time travel, from prehistoric to ancient times and vice versa.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Interior photos of the reconstructed pile-dwelling settlement...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The reconstructed Roman military fortification on the neighboring hill...










The Museum in the Bay of the bones (the name of the entire complex)...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Walking along the hill when the Roman fortification is located...


----------



## yansa

Interesting and beautiful updates, George! kay:

Love the Church of St. John Kaneo and the Monastery of Saint Naum,
also the lovely path in #189/3, and the great pics #194/3 and 5 (low angle)!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed beautiful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting! I'd love to visit that reconstructed prehistoric lake village on pilings.


----------



## Gratteciel

Really interesting and beautiful bay! Thanks for the photos and the explanation.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> The city of *Kumanovo* in the norther part of the country. It's name derives from the name of the Cumans, a western branch of Kipchaks, the tribe that invaded the area in the early 12th century. Population: 70,000.


Kind a chaotic city, with a little interesting architecture...

The city hall

DSC05143 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

City museum

DSC05155 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05156 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

A church

DSC05181 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05182 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05183 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05185 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

:nuts:

DSC05199 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05197 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Older buildings...

DSC05201 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05202 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05206 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Elementary school

DSC05211 by george k. 1981, on Flickr
*
TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Kumanovo
* (check the previous page for more photos)

DSC05222 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05195 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05194 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05192 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05188 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

DSC05174 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05141 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05223 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05138 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05218 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Brajčino* is a village in the southwestern of the Republic of Macedonia, situated 6 kilometres (3.7 mi) from Lake Prespa, on Baba Mountain in Pelister National Park. The village is also located near the border with Greece. Population: 134.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Lake Prespa










Looking back towards the National park Pelister










Beach on the Prespa lake


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *The Monastery of Saint Jovan Bigorski *is a Macedonian Orthodox monastery located in the western part of Macedonia, near the road connecting the towns of Debar and Gostivar.
> 
> The monastery church is dedicated to St. John the Baptist. One of its most valuable treasures is the iconostasis, created by Petre Filipovski Garkata from the nearby village of Gari, and considered one of the finest examples of wood-carved iconostases.
> 
> According to its 1833 chronicle, the monastery was built in 1020 by Ivan I Debranin. The Ottomans destroyed the monastery in the 16th century, but it was restored in 1743 by the monk Ilarion, who also constructed a number of cells for monks. The archimandrite Arsenius further expanded the monastery between 1812 and 1825. The historical record also mentions a monk Iov, recognized by some researchers as the future educator Yoakim Karchovski.
> 
> Most of the old monastery complex was destroyed by a fire in 2009, while the new sections of the complex and church were saved. Reconstruction of the old sections began in May 2010 with the goal of restoring the buildings as closely as possible to their original style.
> 
> The monastery has a large collection of holy relics including John the Baptist, Clement of Ohrid, Lazarus of Bethany, Saint Stephen, Saint Nicholas, Saint Barbara, Paraskevi of Rome, Tryphon, Respicius, and Nympha, and part of the Holy Cross.
> 
> Another valuable monastery treasure is an icon dating from 1020 with supposedly miraculous healing power.


source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some older photos...

sv. jovan bigorski by george k. 1981, on Flickr

sv. jovan bigorski_ (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

sv. jovan bigorski (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

sv. jovan bigorski (8) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

sv. jovan bigorski (2) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

sv. jovan bigorski (6) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

sv. jovan bigorski (7) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

sv. jovan bigorski (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

sv. jovan bigorski_ by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Monasteries in the Balkan are so peaceful and in perfect condition. Love them!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Right across this monastery is the village of Rostusha with population of 872.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The semi-abandoned villages of *Brazda* and *Gluvo*, in the northern part of Macedonia. I didn't take photos of the new houses because they are not interesting - i do take photos of the abandoned houses (their residents emigrated mostly into EU countries). These houses are interesting because they are made of stone and basically you can see how the village looked some 100-150 years ago. Today these two villages are almost merged. 

The village of Brazda (population: 480)










Interesting detail from one of the abandoned houses...










Relatively new house...










...and back to the abandoned ones.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The monastery St. Athanasius, located on a hill above the two villages


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The interior



















A Wishing well in the church yard


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The abandoned houses from the village of Gluvo (population 349)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church



















Old graves


----------



## Why-Why

So very poignant, Skopje, those abandoned stone houses!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes, Macedonia is full of abandoned villages, especially in the southern part, due to emigration into larger towns or into foreign countries.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

it reminds me spain


----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice updates; well done


----------



## alexander2000

beautiful and it's nice to see some shots of other places like this.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The city of Gostivar, in the western part of the country. Population: ~36,000.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The village of Dolno Jelovce, on a mountain above the city of Gostivar (presented on the photos above). Population: 10.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The small church of St. George in the woods



















It's accessible via this wooden bridge


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The other church in the village




























The village graveyards


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Fratelis restaurant in the Mlado Nagorichane municipality, in the north eastern part of the country



















A small river flows next to the restaurant...










You have to cross a small bridge to get there:










The place is really nice and has beautiful park:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful restaurant!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Stobi Winery* in the central part of the country



> Stobi Winery is located in central Macedonia, in the most famous wine region-Tikvesh.
> 
> About 12,000 hectares are planted in the Tikvesh wine region , which represents approximately one-third of the total vineyards area in Macedonia. As the Mediterranean climate from the south collides with the Continental climate from the north, it creates an area most remarkable for grape growing and wine production on the entire Balkan peninsula.


more info here

Винарија Стоби / Stobi winery by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Винарија Стоби / Stobi winery by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Винарија Стоби / Stobi winery by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Винарија Стоби / Stobi winery by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Винарија Стоби / Stobi winery by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Винарија Стоби / Stobi winery by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Винарија Стоби / Stobi winery by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Винарија Стоби / Stobi winery by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Винарија Стоби / Stobi winery by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Винарија Стоби / Stobi winery by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Винарија Стоби / Stobi winery by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Винарија Стоби / Stobi winery by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The village of Gradsko in the central part of the country. Population: ~2.220.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The train station in Gradsko

Градско / Gradsko by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Градско / Gradsko by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ This village is located next to Stobi, probably the largest archaeological site in The Republic of Macedonia.

one teaser from Stobi (will be presented in the next few days)

Археолошки локалитет Стоби, Македонија / Archaeological site Stobi, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice. It will be very interesting to see the archaeological site.


----------



## yansa

So many great places, including a *temple of Isis*... kay:

(Charming trash bin! :lol: )

Thank you so much for introducing Stobi to us, Geoge!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thank you for your comment, Sylvia. Stobi is really interesting place to visit.
_______________________

Abandoned restaurant in front of the archaeological site...

Стоби / Stobi by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Steel bridge over the Crna Reka river ("Crna Reka" means "Black River")

Мост на Црна Река / Crna Reka bridge by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мост на Црна Река / Crna Reka bridge by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The river

Црна Река / Crna Reka river by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Црна Река / Crna Reka river by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мост на Црна Река / Crna Reka bridge by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мост на Црна Река / Crna Reka bridge by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Fascinating images from Stobi, Skopje!


----------



## stevekeiretsu

amazing archaelogical depth here, nice survey


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Church and graveyard on a hill in the city of Veles, in the central part of Macedonia.

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Particularly like #262/4, 5 and 6, beautiful "Black River" and fine pic of the bridge, George! kay:


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely photo update.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The monastery complex of St. Demetrius in the city of Veles (XIV century)

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Few meters down the monastery there is another, newer church St. Petka

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful buildings, George! kay:

The dog seems to be very shy - I hope, he has or finds someone who cares good for him!


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates. I particularly like the Stobi archeological site! Looking very interesting kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Ossuary in Veles, built in 1979, is a memorial containing the skeletal remains of soldiers who died on the battlefield during WWII. It's located on a hill that provides good view towards the city.

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Unfortunately, it was closed when I've arrived there (it was Sunday), so I couldn't make photos of the interior.

_from above_

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

_some local kids hanging around_

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

_the view from above_

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Phantastic building and pics, George! kay:
I particularly love the one with the local kids hanging around.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful Memorial!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Winery somewhere on the highway between Skopje and Veles...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The highway Skopje-Veles...





































One of the many gas stations on the way...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje-Veles highway...


----------



## yansa

Beautiful landscape, George! kay:
Which sort of trees we can mainly find in this woods?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In Macedonia, in general, most of the forests are deciduous, particularly oak and beech. These photos are taken around the city of Veles, so I believe that few other species are present, mostly smaller trees and bushes.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;140607988 said:


> In Macedonia, in general, most of the forests are deciduous, particularly oak and beech. These photos are taken around the city of Veles, so I believe that few other species are present, mostly smaller trees and bushes.


Thank you, George!
In that part of Vienna Woods which I know very well and where the garden
of my mother is, we mainly have beeches, but also some other sorts of trees.
It's a pity that the oak in the meantime is very seldom, so we also don't have
much of my beloved stag beetles, who live on oaks, any more...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The remains of a medieval castle along the highway Skopje-Veles. One of the towers is reconstructed, the rest is waiting some better times, I guess. 

Кастел кај река Пчиња, Македонија / Castel near the river Pchinja, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Looking back towards the highway...

Кастел кај река Пчиња, Македонија / Castel near the river Pchinja, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Remains of old walls...

Кастел кај река Пчиња, Македонија / Castel near the river Pchinja, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The reconstructed tower...

Кастел кај река Пчиња, Македонија / Castel near the river Pchinja, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The river Pčinja along the highway...

Кастел кај река Пчиња, Македонија / Castel near the river Pchinja, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more photos of the tower...

Кастел кај река Пчиња, Македонија / Castel near the river Pchinja, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Кастел кај река Пчиња, Македонија / Castel near the river Pchinja, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Кастел кај река Пчиња, Македонија / Castel near the river Pchinja, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Кастел кај река Пчиња, Македонија / Castel near the river Pchinja, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Кастел кај река Пчиња, Македонија / Castel near the river Pchinja, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Bel Raj ("White Heaven" in Macedonian), it's a place where the small river Stara Reka (meaning "Old River") creates small and interesting gorge with several basins where you can take a swim in the cold water. This place is located near the village of Miravci, in the southern part of Macedonia.

Бел рај, Македонија / Bel raj, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бел рај, Македонија / Bel raj, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бел рај, Македонија / Bel raj, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

There are vineyards above...

Бел рај, Македонија / Bel raj, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Бел рај, Македонија / Bel raj, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бел рај, Македонија / Bel raj, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бел рај, Македонија / Bel raj, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Бел рај, Македонија / Bel raj, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname

beautiful place kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Bel Raj is a beautiful place!
The small river is also very nice.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pics of a great landscape, George! kay:

Particularly love this big single rock in the river:



Skopje/Скопје;140680361 said:


> Бел рај, Македонија / Bel raj, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Strumica* is a city in the eastern part of the Republic of Macedonia.
> 
> Strumica is located in the southeastern part of the country, close to the borders with Greece (15 km) and Bulgaria. It is situated in the geographical region of the Strumica Field, where the field meets the highland elevating into the Plavuš (west) and Belasica (south) mountains. The Struma river flows north of the city, while several tributaries flow through the city area.
> 
> Population: 35.311.


more info

The Catholic church

Струмица (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (2) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The orthodox Christian church "Saints Cyril and Methodius", the only church in Macedonia with Gothic architectural elements 

Струмица (8) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (9) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (11) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

View from the church yard...

Струмица (10) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The Orthodox church and panorama of one part of the city...

Струмица (13) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Some random shots from that neighborhood...

Струмица (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (4) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (5) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (6) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Why-Why

The only church in Macedonia with Gothic elements? Interesting ... any idea how that came about?


----------



## yansa

Very nice pics of the beautiful Orthodox Church! kay:
Do you also have pictures from the inside, George?
(The audience is going to get insatiable...  )


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Why-Why said:


> The only church in Macedonia with Gothic elements? Interesting ... any idea how that came about?


I remember that I came across that information somewhere on the internet, but I can't recall where. I found information that was built in the period of 1905-1911, though. Some other sources claim that the church is built with Russian sacral elements (the Macedonian and the Bulgarian wikipedia pages about this church). 



yansa said:


> Very nice pics of the beautiful Orthodox Church! kay:
> Do you also have pictures from the inside, George?
> (The audience is going to get insatiable...  )


Sorry, I didn't take photos of the interior, there was service when I was there, so I didn't wanted to cause any interruption.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Strumica*...

Струмица (14) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (15) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (16) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (19) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (17) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (18) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Elementary school

Струмица (12) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Some old houses

Струмица (7) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (21) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (22) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (23) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (148) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Benonie

Nice town and pictures!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the central part of the city...

Струмица (25) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The City house (you can see the city's Coat of arms at the top of the building)

Струмица (26) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The gymnasium Yane Sandanski at the central square

Струмица (29) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Pedestrian street in the central part of the city

Струмица (30) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (31) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Струмица (32) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (34) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (38) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (37) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (39) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Струмица (40) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (42) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (41) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## christos-greece

Once again really good, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Set #297 here is my favourite, George - beautiful buildings like in pic 1 and 2,
green pedestrian street... kay:

Seems like this pedestrian zone is ending in green hills?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

It only looks like, but unfortunately it doesn't end in the hills.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;140836331 said:


> It only looks like, but unfortunately it doesn't end in the hills.


Nevertheless a beautiful street where people can relax!

* 

Your magnificent museum and *Great Mother of Macedonia* inspired me so much, George,
that yesterday I visited the anthropological section of our NHM (Museum of Natural History).
Thank you so much, the visit was so enjoyable. 
I brought some European Great Mothers also, and much more stuff, which
I will begin to post today.


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Beautiful updates! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

yansa said:


> Your magnificent museum and *Great Mother of Macedonia* inspired me so much, George,
> that yesterday I visited the anthropological section of our NHM (Museum of Natural History).
> Thank you so much, the visit was so enjoyable.
> I brought some European Great Mothers also, and much more stuff, which
> I will begin to post today.


I'm very glad to hear that 
_
more Strumica..._

At the main city square

Струмица (43) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (44) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (45) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (46) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The pedestrian street towards the central park...

Струмица (47) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Interesting coffee shop on the way to the park

Струмица (48) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (49) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

One of the many statues around

Струмица (50) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (51) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Restaurant 

Струмица (52) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Струмица (53) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (54) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (55) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (56) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (57) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Nice and interesting updates, George - particularly love the pedestrian zone,
the coffe shop with "waterfall"  and the nice clock! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Strumica looks very nice and peaceful!
I also loved that café on the way to the park.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Along the main blvd...

Струмица (58) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (59) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (60) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (61) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (62) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (63) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Струмица (64) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (69) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (65) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (66) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (67) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (68) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (71) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Interesting updates, a very green Main Boulevard! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Strumica city...

Струмица (70) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (72) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (73) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (89) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (90) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (91) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Струмица (74) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (76) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (77) by george k. 1981, on 

Струмица (78) by george k. 1981, on FlickrFlickr

Струмица (79) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (80) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Струмица (81) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (82) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (83) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (84) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (86) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (87) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Струмица (75) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Nice strolls along interesting, varied architecture! kay:
Again my eye is caught by a white one: #314/4.

#315/1 shows, what trees can do for a street!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

There is a hill above the city with hiking trail and ruins of old fortress...

Струмица (92) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The view from the hill...

Струмица (93) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (94) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (95) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (96) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (97) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The fortress Tzarevi Kuli (Tzar's Towers)

Струмица (98) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (99) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (100) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (101) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (102) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (103) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Струмица (104) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (105) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (106) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (107) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (108) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (109) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струмица (110) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Smolare Falls* is the tallest waterfall in the Republic of Macedonia, falling from a height of 39.5 metres (129.5 feet). It is located above the village of Smolare in the southeastern region of the country.
> 
> The waterfall is part of the Lomnica River and is located deep in Mount Belasica at an elevation of 630 metres. Crashing down the smooth, black rock face, and surrounded by 100-year-old beech trees, this waterfall is visited by tourists throughout the year.


To reach the falls you have to hike around 450 meters...

Смоларски водопад by george k. 1981, on Flickr

...mostly on stairs 

Смоларски водопад by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Смоларски водопад by george k. 1981, on Flickr

You can take a breath at places like this one...

Смоларски водопад by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Смоларски водопад by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Lots of water around

Смоларски водопад by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The forest

Смоларски водопад by george k. 1981, on Flickr

More hiking

Смоларски водопад by george k. 1981, on Flickr

A platform in front of the falls

Смоларски водопад by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The Smolare falls (yay!)

Смоларски водопад by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Like I've said, lots of water around

Смоларски водопад by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Lovely last pic and impressive waterfall! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Magnificent falls, George!


----------



## Leongname

Skopje/Скопје;141097063 said:


> To reach the falls you have to hike around 450 meters...


OMG! how long does it take to get to the top?
beautiful place and images :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

It's about 15-20 minutes or so.


----------



## Romashka01

wow! lovely pictures kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *The Veljusa monastery* is a monastery in the village of Veljusa, 10 km west of the city of Strumica, in the southeastern part of Macedonia. It's dedicated to the Virgin Mary.
> 
> The old church in Byzantine style is built around 1080 and it's mentioned in many old historical documents.


The entrance in the monastery

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The yard in front of the church

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The church

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some details

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

You can see part of me in the reflection on the last photo :lol:
_______________

The church, again...

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The dining room of the monastery

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The clock tower

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Traditional house in the village of Veljusa

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Part of the monastery complex

Света Богородица Елеуса, Вељуса, Македонија / Holy Mother of God, Veljusa, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

What a lovely place, George! Wonderful atmosphere...

I love that updates! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Monastery of St. Leontius - Vodocha*
> 
> Located approximately 4 kilometres west of Strumica, in the small but beautiful village of Vodocha.
> 
> In fact, it is a church complex which consists of three churches, all of them built in a splendid way and have a beautiful architectural style. The oldest of them is the Eastern Church which is believed to be built during the 6th century.
> 
> The Western Church represents a small cross-shaped domed structure which was built during the period between 1018 and 1037 and it was dedicated to the Presentation of the Holy Mother of God - Eleusa.
> 
> The biggest of the three churches is the third one which was built during the end of the 11th century and the beginning of the 12th, it bears the name of Saint Leontius.
> 
> The Monastery of St. Leontius is surrounded by outstanding nature where tranquility and peace prevail.


Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church St. Leontius 

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The domes from inside

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The altar

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The dining room of the monastery

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Remains of the older church (VI century)

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Details

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The interior

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Reconstructed original frescoes

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Свети Леонтиј, Водоча; Македонија / St. Leontius, Vodocha, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname

this monastery is gorgeous kay:


----------



## skymantle

Very nice updates. The ancient architecture is rustic and charming...well preserved too it seems. :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Fascinating tour, George. I love that dome, from both outside and in.


----------



## yansa

Inside and outside great... kay: Wonderful buildings in peaceful landscape.
I enjoyed your updates very much, thank you, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Church on a hill at the Udovo village, in the southern part of the country (on the highway towards Greece)

Удово by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos; well done


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ossuary on a hill above the village of Udovo, in the southern part of the country (on the highway towards Greece)

костурница кај Удово (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

костурница кај Удово (2) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

костурница кај Удово (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Love that lonely church on a hill at Udovo, George!


----------



## Neutral!

Nice thread. It has inspired me to create one also. But I cannot travel between towns so easily. 

I find the towns to be nice and very clean. kay:

Lovely ruins, temples and traditional houses.


----------



## yansa

Very atmospheric place! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Theater under open sky near the Paljurci lake. You can see part of the lake on the last photo. 

Паљурци (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Паљурци (2) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Паљурци (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Паљурци (4) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Very nice theatre in beautiful landscape, George! kay:

After rain the actors really stand on a little island...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Isar *is an archaeological site near the village of Marvinci, southern Macedonia. The site is a settlement and a necropolis with continuity from VII century BC until the 6th century AD. It is located right next to the village, on its southwest side, at a very affordable hill with a remarkable view towards Valandovo valley and the valley of the river Vardar.


View from the hill of the archaeological site towards the Valandovo wind park

Исар Марвинци (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The site 

Исар Марвинци (2) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Исар Марвинци (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Исар Марвинци (4) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Исар Марвинци (5) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The ruins

Исар Марвинци (6) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Исар Марвинци (7) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Исар Марвинци (8) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Исар Марвинци (9) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Исар Марвинци (10) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Исар Марвинци (11) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Исар Марвинци (12) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Исар Марвинци (13) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Исар Марвинци (14) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Исар Марвинци (15) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Love that dreamy last photo, George!


----------



## yansa

A great site, George, and the last pic is very atmospheric! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Ohrid, part two. *

Unfortunately, most of the photos from part one aren't visible due to the idiotic changes in Photobucket that requires from you to pay if you want to post them on forums. 

Walking around the old fortress and the old part of the town

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I do love old fortress: made me remember those impressive locations from Game of Thrones (guess some episodes where filmed in Macedonia, am I right?)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ I don't think so, although there was a announcement in the media about filming in Macedonia. But nothing so far.


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! very nice pictures! :applause: 
this one are among my favorites


----------



## skymantle

Ohrid looks like a very beautiful and special place indeed. :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Romashka01 said:


> Wow! very nice pictures! :applause:
> this one are among my favorites





skymantle said:


> Ohrid looks like a very beautiful and special place indeed. :cheers:


*Thanks, guys! *

More photos of Ohrid...



> Ohrid is the largest city on Lake Ohrid and the eighth-largest city in the country, with over 42,000 population. Ohrid is notable for once having had 365 churches, one for each day of the year, and has been referred to as a "Jerusalem (of the Balkans)". The city is rich in picturesque houses and monuments, and tourism is predominant. It is located in the southwest part of Macedonia. In 1979 and in 1980 respectively, Ohrid and Lake Ohrid were accepted as Cultural and Natural World Heritage Sites by UNESCO. Ohrid is one of only 28 sites that are part of UNESCO's World Heritage that are Cultural as well as Natural sites.


Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Why-Why

Ohrid is beautiful, George! Do please continue your tour ...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ohrid...

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The old part of the city of Ohrid is full of narrow streets like this one...

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Small park next to the lake, in the central part of the town...

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## skymantle

Lovely! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful pictures of Ohrid, George! :applause:
Looking forward to continuation! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets, George!
Ohrid looks really great!
I loved all its streets and alleys.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The city of Ohrid...

_The central Post Office_

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

_The cultural center_

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The city of Ohrid - photos from around the town

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

A gas station with interesting design

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Looking towards the old town of Ohrid...

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Nice place to walk (but in early morning, without all of those tourists)

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Leongname

lovely update, beautiful harbour kay:


----------



## yansa

Very nice places and pics, George! kay:


----------



## DWest

nice photos and I'm glad of seeing some shots of that part of the world...thank you.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Thanks, guys (and girls) 
_____________________

More photos of the city of Ohrid:

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The gymnasium

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Beautiful Ohrid impressions, George! kay:
Waiting for more! :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Looking towards the old town

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Beautiful Ohrid... and very good night shot (okay, dusk shot  ) in pic 1! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Street with some old houses:

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Wonderful, plump neoclassical buildings. I like seeming them even more in their faded grandeur than restored and too sparkling. Great pics of a lovely town. :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful pictures from Ohrid, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Some very beautiful places buildings, nice pictures kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Last set of Ohrid...

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Love #412 and #413, George! Many beautiful impressions! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*The Marble lake* above the village of Belovodica, in the southwestern part of Macedonia



> According the media, the lake was created in 2013, when appeared groundwater in the marble mine whose flooding couldn't be stopped, which was a reason for leaving the mine. The lake is about 100 meters wide and deep around 40 meters.
> 
> The water has turquoise color due to the massive marble blocks. The landscape around the lake, that is located high on a mountain, creates unique experience.


I've visited this place two weeks ago, I recommend it to everyone willing to discover something interesting and exciting. kay:
_______ 

But first, to reach the abandoned marble mine, you have to walk around 6 km up the mountain, because the road is not paved and only terrain vehicle could drive there.

This is the marble debris from the mine, visible from far away...

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Marble blocks scattered around...

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Approaching the lake...

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The mine/lake...

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

And finally - the lake:

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The water was tested by the local health institutions and it's clean and good for swimming. 

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Мермерно езеро, Македонија / Marble lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Wow, that's awesome, sort of reminds me of Pamukale in Turkey, but man-made. I didn't know there was marble in Macedonia. Is it used much in contemporary buildings (interiors in particular) like it is in Greece and Italy?


----------



## Leongname

an amazing lake :applause: great shots kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

skymantle said:


> Wow, that's awesome, sort of reminds me of Pamukale in Turkey, but man-made. I didn't know there was marble in Macedonia. Is it used much in contemporary buildings (interiors in particular) like it is in Greece and Italy?


The region around the city of Prilep has several marble mines, and much of the marble is being exported into foreign countries (the Middle East, Greece, Uzbekistan, etc.). It's being used mostly in private houses, as far as I know.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Walking in the central part of Prilep

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The city is full of old houses and nice architecture, but you will have to explore more carefully to find them among the bleak and ugly modern residential homes.

One old house, hidden from the street by this wall and gate.

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

One of the main streets, looking towards the rocky mountains that stands above the city.

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Speaking of beautiful old houses/villas...

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting, very nice photos once again :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

You can find old and neglected houses all over the town, and it's real shame that they aren't renewed, if you ask me...

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This is the Center for culture in Prilep

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Almost everywhere in the central part of the town you can find marble sculptures (after all, around Prilep there are 4-5 marble mines, so it's no wonder)

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

My favorite sculpture - this donkey 

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Folk dancers

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

I've forgot the title of this one

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Here's another one under the tree

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Fabulous updates, George: Beautiful villa in #442, some very nice objects
in #444 which really would deserve to be renewed!

Nice marble sculptures everywhere... Particularly love the female figure
in #445/2, the donkey (has a little touch of Picasso  ), the folk dancers
in their motion and softness, and the one under the tree could be a Great Mother
or other goddess.

Thank you for showing, am looking forward for more! :cheers:


----------



## skymantle

IMHO it's better to have neglected houses than to see them torn down and gone forever. One day they will receive the TLC they deserve.  Fascinating sets. :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

We have some problem with neglected buildings here: usually our authorities and institutions take care of buildings with historical significance, but "anonymous" buildings, when old and not well kept by owners, went neglected.

I loved that marble sculpture resting under the tree: cannot imagine a better way for a good immortality


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice sets, George!
Beautiful villas and sculptures.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Prilep's old town, a place where most of the trade was made 150-200 years ago... Today is full of small stores, shops, bars, restaurants etc. 

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

#452/last pic: a nice sculpture!
#453/2 next good sculpture, beautiful old building in pink and white
#453/last pic: a nice and quiet place to relax  :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

One of the symbols of the city of Prilep - the clock tower. It's located in the old town.

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Orthodox Church of the Transfiguration

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The gymnasium

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The villa of Petar T. Bektesh (famous local merchant from the 19th century)

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The music school

Прилеп / Prilep by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

I detected the moon behind the golden cross of the clock tower... 

Very nice and interesting updates, George - my favourite is #457,
there are many beautiful buildings (and pics!) kay:


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful Prilep ! 



Skopje/Скопје;142163613 said:


> You can find old and neglected houses all over the town, and it's real shame that they aren't renewed, if you ask me...


It's a shame indeed, but I suppose there's simply not enough money to restore those beauties.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, George!
Prilep looks very nice and the clock tower is beautiful.


----------



## General Electric

Gorgeous! kay:


----------



## yansa

The "woman's head rock" could as well be a pharao... - great stone formations!

This landscape rocks!


----------



## Leongname

indeed! it's looks really woman's head  a Prilep's sphinx kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Kuklici* (Stone Dolls) is located 8km northwest from Kratovo. It is known as a natural phenomena of characteristic erosive pillars, and due to the interesting appearance of these pillars that resemble of human figures arranged as a 'petrified wedding guest', the local population believes in the legend of the 'happy wedding'.
> 
> The most famous legend about the formation of the stone pillars is the one of a man who couldn't decide which of his two girls to marry. So, he planned to marry both of them on the same day, but when the bride-to-be listened that there's another wedding in the same village, went to see who's getting married the same day as she is. When the desperate bride saw her future husband marrying another woman she cursed him, his future wife and all the guests who attended the wedding and they were immediately turned into stones. Each of the stone columns is given a name and place in the wedding so you can see the bride, groom, the best man and all the other guests.
> 
> There're 148 dolls in the locality.


_source_

At the entrance...

Куклици Kuklici (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (2) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Куклици Kuklici (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (4) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (5) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (6) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (7) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Куклици Kuklici (8) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (9) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (10) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (11) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (12) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Куклици Kuklici (13) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (18) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (19) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (20) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Why-Why

Truly remarkable formations, George! A bit reminiscent of Goblin State Park, Utah, though in a different stone. Easy to see why there are many legends about such a site.


----------



## yansa

The legend reminds me of ancient Greek tragedies, George!

A great place, and many of the formations really look like people! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Kuklici (Stone Dolls), part two

Куклици Kuklici (24) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (25) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (27) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (28) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (29) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Куклици Kuklici (30) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (31) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (32) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

I had no idea that cactuses can grow in Macedonia

Куклици Kuklici (34) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (36) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Куклици Kuklici (37) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (38) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (41) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (44) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (45) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Куклици Kuklici (46) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (47) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (48) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (49) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (50) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The terrain around Kuklici

Куклици Kuklici (51) by george k. 1981, on Flickr 

Куклици Kuklici (52) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (54) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (55) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (56) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Куклици Kuklici (57) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (58) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (59) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (60) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*THE END*

Bonus photos - nearby there is a small tavern where you can eat very delicious food, and they have great cabin house for children. 

Куклици Kuklici (61) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Куклици Kuklici (62) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

A wonderful place to explore, and great pics - thank you very much, George! kay:
I'm also astonished to find a cactus there.  But could imagine that this place
has many rare plants.
Does Macedonia have interesting snakes?  My instinct tells me that this
area could be an ideal habitat for snakes, with water to drink and cool down,
and with many sunny places to warm up again.
That's sure a place I would be very often if I lived nearby.
Nice cabin house for the children!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

O, yes, we have a lot of snakes here, some of them are venomous.

Here's a list of snakes from Wikipedia: _List of snakes in the Republic of Macedonia_


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful rock formations and landscape!


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;142512651 said:


> ^^
> 
> O, yes, we have a lot of snakes here, some of them are venomous.
> 
> Here's a list of snakes from Wikipedia: _List of snakes in the Republic of Macedonia_


Thank you for this link, George!
I knew it... 
Some of them are really beautiful, like the Caspian and Dahl's Whipsnake,
the Europaean Leopard Snake, E. Cat Snake and the very venomous
Vipera ammodytes (of the last we have a few also here in southern Austria).

If I was in Macedonia, I would go for walks to find some snakes and take
pics of them - with a good strong telephoto lens.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Check the previous page for the Stone Dolls tourist attraction in Macedonia*
________________________________________________________________

Some "on the road photos", this time from the Kumanovo-Skopje highway. On the fifth and the sixth photos you can see the only oil refinery in Macedonia, Okta refinery. The last photo shows the pay tool Miladinovci, some 15 km from Skopje.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, George!
What a beautiful way to work with bricks in the Church of St. Nickolas. Very artistic!
Strange and fascinating shapes on the huge stones around the city.
Stone Dolls just Wow! They look like stone totems, though some of them look like petrified people. Fascinating!
Beautiful Country!


----------



## charliewong90

nice for your to show some photos of this ancient country - the birth place of Alexander the Great.


----------



## Eduarqui

Your trip till this park where are "Kuplici" (Stone Dolls) is very interesting, and many times I imagine how Mother Nature tries to communicate with us 

Otherwise, I loved your road fotos: a thing I would like to do, but I always drive alone and need to pay attention to the trafic ahead, so this isn't possible for a while.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Sunset on the Prespa lake, in the southwestern part of Macedonia

Преспанско езеро, Македонија / Prespa lake, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow, beautiful picture, George!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful picture, George! Reminds me of classical Japanese art...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More photos of the Prespa lake...
_
Dolno Dupeni beach_


----------



## yansa

Beautiful place, George! And not crowded! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Those two sunset pictures are beautiful!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Thanks, guys and girls!

Another set of photos, this time from another beach on Prespa lake:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;142851975 said:


> Thanks, guys *and girls*!


This words every time make me smile. 

Prespa Lake has wonderful sandy strands! kay:
Love the last pic of #512!

And this one is nice:



Skopje/Скопје;142851975 said:


>


----------



## Leongname

beautiful landscapes! nice shot :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Also great, very nice updates into this thread


----------



## yansa

Any news about the column, George?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes, my friend, the archaeologist, said that is most likely to be an ancient Roman altar, but also could be a tomb stone from the Middle Age period. He is not sure because he has seen the photo on his cell phone. Anyway, I totally forgot about the column these days


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;142883898 said:


> ^^
> 
> Yes, *my friend, the archaeologist, said that is most likely to be an ancient Roman altar, but also could be a tomb stone from the Middle Age period*. He is not sure because he has seen the photo on his cell phone. Anyway, I totally forgot about the column these days


That are exciting news, George! kay:
Would be nice if you could stick at the story - perhaps your friend one day
can take a look at the column on-site? 

I couldn't find out what the engraving means, but will not give up.
(By the way: I'm reading Dan Brown's "Origin" at the moment - symbols,
riddles, codes... all that is very exciting.  )


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Mavrovo lake, in the western part of the country


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The road in the Mavrovo national park



















The road to the village Lazaropole in the western part of Macedonia


----------



## Why-Why

Just beautiful, understated autumnal colours, George!


----------



## skymantle

I'm luvin the stone buildings and rural settings. Great job. :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks everyone! One last set of photos from Lazaropole...

Lazaropole / Лазарополе by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Lazaropole / Лазарополе by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Lazaropole / Лазарополе by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Lazaropole / Лазарополе by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Lazaropole / Лазарополе by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*THE END (for now)*


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;143355982 said:


> *THE END (for now)*


Thank you for the nice pics, George, I'm looking forward to what will come next! :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Very impressive views of autumn leaves on the hills, but this image was my favorite...



Skopje/Скопје;143279124 said:


> Lazaropole / Лазарополе by george k. 1981, on Flickr


... because we see a dog sleeping calmly on the street of the village, where traffic is very calm too - sometimes I see this here, and it makes my heart feel a lot of joy


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Osogovo Monastery* is a Macedonian Orthodox monastery located near the city of Kriva Palanka, 10 kilometres (6.2 mi) from the Bulgarian border on Osogovo Mountain. Osogovo Monastery is home to an art colony and to an architecture school during the summer.
> 
> The monastery consists of two churches including the larger "Saint Joachim of Osogovo" and the smaller "Holy Mother of God." The monastery grounds also consist of a bell tower, dormitories, a guardhouse, and a residency for the Head of the Macedonian Orthodox Church.
> 
> The monastery was founded in the 12th century, though there are no remains of the original monastery. The smaller church in today's monastery complex got its present look in the 14th century, while the larger one was built in the 19th century.
> 
> The larger, three-nave church, was built in 1851 by Andrey Damyanov. It has 12 cupolas, which represent the 12 apostles, and porches on its southern and western sides. Most of the church's interior and cupolas were painted by Dimitar Andonov Papradiški. The smaller and older church, founded in the 12th century and rebuilt in the 14th century, is dedicated to the Holy Mother of God.
> 
> Osogovo Monastery is situated 825 metres (2,707 feet) above sea level.


_wikipedia_

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The gate

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The inscription says "Bakery"

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The monastery complex - Saint Joachim of Osogovo on the left, Holly Mother of God on the right, and one of the inns in the center of the photo.

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Holly Mother of God (XIV century)

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Other inn...

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

...and another inn

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr
*
TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Very interesting and beautiful place, George! kay:
Great pics in #568 - what a gorgeous complex of buildings, situated in beautiful nature!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

These stairs takes you to the inn and the restaurant that are above

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The older church Holy Mother of God from another angle

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Graves near the church

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

One of the inns

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church of Saint Joakim of Osogovo

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The external walls are all painted with religious motifs

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr 

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Some of them are really spooky

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Why-Why

Fascinating images from Revelations, George! Any idea how old they are?


----------



## yansa

Great place, fine pics, George! :applause:

Okay, the seven headed monster is quite spooky, but I've never seen a friendlier
looking satan, and the head of death has something of a teddy bear -
okay, with a quite odd mouth. 

Such pics remind me of Dante Alighieri's description of hell, and we find
much more drastic and cruel portrayals of devil, purgatory and hell in old
churches of the European north. (Once I found an excellent page of them
on internet, it's a pity that I lost the link!)


----------



## skymantle

Amazing place with beautiful architecture.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Why-Why said:


> Fascinating images from Revelations, George! Any idea how old they are?


Mostly from the second half of the XIX century and the first half of the XX century.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Two photos of the interior of the church of Saint Joakim of Osogovo (I couldn't use flashlight because there were people who prayed and I didn't wanted to interrupt them, so the photos are kind a dark)

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Small souvenir and candle shop next to the church

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The Holy Mother of God from another angle

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

One of the inns

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The churches

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Why-Why

Osogovo monastery has a beautiful setting!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful place and pics, George! kay:


----------



## Benonie

Wow! I love those kind of Orthodox monasteries and Byzantine churches! They bring peace and rest in a hectic society. kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another inn in the monastery complex

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A fountain for drinking water

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Climbing up the stairs

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Another inn 

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The second entrance gate (the first one is shown on post #567)

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The restaurant

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The view from the plateau in front the restaurant

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## christos-greece

Once more great, very nice photos


----------



## yansa

Great view from the plateau! A gem! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful update, George!


----------



## skymantle

The white with brick/stones is beautiful and just looks like a lovely place to discover and have a long lunch. 

Do they serve wine?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes, you can order a beer, a wine or rakia (local spirit)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more photos of the monastery complex...

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Манастир Свети Јоаким Осоговски, Македонија / Saint Joakim of Osogovo monastery, Macedonia by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*THE END (not for long)*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice monastery complex (last photos) :cheers:


----------



## Torontonia

I absolutely love Macedonia! I've visited Ohrid, Sveti Naum and Bitola earlier this year and I was amazed by the Ottoman, Byzantine and post-Byzantine architecture in all of these cities. If I ever go back, I definitely want to see more of the eastern part of FYROM.....

Great job!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Two photos on the road to the monastery. This is the road to the border cross with Bulgaria (the border is aprox. 50 km from here)



















This is a house from the city of Kriva Palanka, the monastery complex is located some 3 km from this city










some river that flows nearby the house










bonus photos


----------



## Why-Why

I like the weird colours in the one of that house in Kriva Palanka, George.


----------



## yansa

The last two pics: A very unorthodox way to prop up wood... 
Great pics! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Osogovo Monastery Complex is like a lesson in urbanismo, with all these buildings in close relationship with topography.

And I loved your photo bônus above, with the truck and timber


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Veles* is a city in the central part of the Republic of Macedonia on the Vardar river. Through Macedonia Veles is known as industrial center and recently, as a leader in the implementing of IT in the local administration in Macedonia.
> 
> Veles is a place of poetry, culture, history and tradition, as well as a town with plentiful and precious cultural heritage and centuries old churches.
> 
> Veles is a municipality of 55,000 residents. The geographic location of the city of Veles makes it suitable for hiking and camping, especially at the west side of the city. One such location is the tranquil village Bogomila. Nearby there is the man made lake Mladost, which is known as the city's recreational centre.


And another important information about Veles:



> *Veles made international news in 2016 when it was revealed that a group of teenagers in the town were controlling over 100 websites producing fake news articles in support of U.S. presidential candidate Donald Trump, which were heavily publicised on the social media site Facebook.*


_wikipedia_



Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The theater

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## skymantle

Do you know what make that orange car is?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

It's a Renault 4. (French car, not very popular in North America, especially in the USA)


----------



## Leongname

nice! 
this shot of old lorry is piece of art :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Beautiful theater (and pics)! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More of *Veles*... (Check the previous page for more photos of this city)

The newly built Orthodox Christian church of the Saints Cyril and Methodious, located in the park next to the theater

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential building on the left and a part of the theater on the right side of the photo

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Bust of Petre Prlichko, famous Macedonian dramatic actor, a "legend of the Macedonian theater". 

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

A street under the park

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Football field next to the street and the rail road

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Great pics of the park and the Orthodox Church, George! :applause:
This church reminds me of a castle...


----------



## Benonie

Veles looks great! Love the church. 



Skopje/Скопје;143919584 said:


> It's a Renault 4. (French car, not very popular in North America, especially in the USA)


Was very popular in Europe in the sixties until the nineties. I once drove one in my younger years, in fact everybody did. It was a cheap, but very handy car.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Benonie said:


> Veles looks great! Love the church.
> 
> 
> Was very popular in Europe in the sixties until the nineties. I once drove one in my younger years, in fact everybody did. It was a cheap, but very handy car.


I remember the Renault 4 well, especially its tricky umbrella-handle gear shift. 

Very nice atmospheric shots of misty Veles, George!


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful shots Skopje kay:



Skopje/Скопје;143919584 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> skymantle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what make that orange car is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Renault 4. (French car, not very popular in North America, especially in the USA)
Click to expand...

:lol: kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, George!
The new Orthodox Christian Church is gorgeous!


----------



## DWest

cool shots, I like the architectural designs endemic in that part of the world.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The above-mentioned church

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

It's bell tower

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

From another angle

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Statue of the poet Kocho Racin (1908-1943)

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some post-industrial photos from Veles...

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr
*
TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

As a former industrial town Veles has railroad that passes through the city:

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Around the train station:

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The train station in Veles:

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Looking towards the city...

Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Skopje/Скопје;143931606 said:


> More of *Veles*... (Check the previous page for more photos of this city)
> 
> The newly built Orthodox Christian church of the Saints Cyril and Methodious, located in the park next to the theater
> 
> Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr
> 
> Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ! Very beautiful church fits on the central square perfect ! Too bad that there are no pic from inside the church. ;-)


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pics of the Orthodox church in #611! kay:

Very atmospheric impressions of railway / trainstation!
I'm glad to see a Unomatic by Plasser & Theurer, a company from Linz, Upper Austria. 



Skopje/Скопје;144003580 said:


> Around the train station:
> 
> Велес / Veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric

I love the railway pictures! Nice


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Popova Šapka (for some older photos, please visit this link)



> Located in the northwestern part of Macedonia, Popova Šapka is one of the most popular winter ski resorts in the country.
> 
> It is situated on the beautiful Šar Mountain, 1,780 metres (5,840 ft) above the sea level, just 35 kilometres (22 mi) from the capital Skopje.


Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Dimkaber75

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

^^Winter, ski resort is beautiful ! This picture will be my favorite


----------



## yansa

Beautiful ski resort, George, and I particularly love all pics that show snow-covered conifer forest! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks, guys and girls  More photos:

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Why-Why

Really like those last three, the ski lift vanishing in the fog!


----------



## yansa

It's quite an adventure to sit on a lift and "sail" into the dense fog!


----------



## Eduarqui

Beautiful landscape with snow, very romantic for my eyes (there isn't snow where I live, so, it looks like a phantasy from romantic places).


----------



## Romashka01

Really beautiful update! kay: 

(btw, _Popova Šapka _ - "a priest's hat" ? in Ukrainian _pop (pip), sviashchennyk / священник_ - _priest_, and _Šapka/шапка - _ - hat  )


----------



## yansa

George, sure you remember the mysterious stone you found and we tried
to find out the age and meaning of.

Yesterday at 3sat Mediathek I saw a very good programme about Ireland -
and there they showed a stone which had exactly the _same ingraving_ like
the stone you have found - kind of a maze.

The stone they showed is _5000 years old... 

_If you are still interested, please look here, stop the video at 35:39

http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=70930

It would be great if one day someone who is specialiced in archeology
could take a look at your Macedonian gem. I'm sure it is something special,
even if it's not 5000 years old.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Romashka01 said:


> Really beautiful update! kay:
> 
> (btw, _Popova Šapka _ - "a priest's hat" ? in Ukrainian _pop (pip), sviashchennyk / священник_ - _priest_, and _Šapka/шапка - _ - hat  )


Yep, that is the meaning. The name comes from the fact that almost entire year there is a snow at the top of the mountain, so it looks like a white hat on a priest's head 



yansa said:


> George, sure you remember the mysterious stone you found and we tried
> to find out the age and meaning of.
> 
> Yesterday at 3sat Mediathek I saw a very good programme about Ireland -
> and there they showed a stone which had exactly the _same ingraving_ like
> the stone you have found - kind of a maze.
> 
> The stone they showed is _5000 years old...
> 
> _If you are still interested, please look here, stop the video at 35:39
> 
> http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=70930
> 
> It would be great if one day someone who is specialiced in archeology
> could take a look at your Macedonian gem. I'm sure it is something special,
> even if it's not 5000 years old.


I remember, of course  I will take a look later, when I'll have more time. Thanks!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more photos from the ski resort Popova Šapka...

At the end of the ski lift:

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The church from post #644:

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Some villas:

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The hotel Scardus:

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Great impressions from this beautiful skiing region! kay:
When was Hotel Scardus built?

I love the big snowflakes falling down...


----------



## Eduarqui

I liked this hotel: a modern construction, with a roof in consonance with our traditional idea of a cozy place to be, like a home


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

yansa said:


> When was Hotel Scardus built?


I think 5 years ago.


----------



## Benonie

Snow and fog, nice combination!


----------



## Leongname

very, very beautiful kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

About the popularity of the ski center Popova Šapka you can tell by these photos - because there is not enough parking spaces around the hotels, the people - with the assistance of the police, off course - are forced to leave their vehicles on the road. The cars on the first photo are about 3 km from the ski center.

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Today was a sunny day.

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

It was religious holiday in my country, so people were free to spend their time in fun activities.

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Попова Шапка / Popova Šapka by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Beautiful impressions of a sunny day in the snow! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another church in the old town of Ohrid is the _Holy Mother of God Chelnitsa_, built on foundations of an older, medieval church. It dates back from the XIV century.

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The neighborhood around the church...

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

A lovely little church! kay: Very cozy and inviting...


(Do you use a filter for some of your pics, George?)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

No, Sylvia, but sometimes the lenses of my photo camera are very sensitive when the weather is unstable (cloudy), because the best photos are when is sunny and clear sky. 

Thanks for the likes and the visits!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More of Ohrid...

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The city museum

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

This house reminds me of the Mediterranean, for some reason 

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Very fine update, George - love the first and the two last pics best! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets!
I really liked the little church with its garden full of flowers.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

One of the biggest landmarks of Ohrid is the Church of St. Sophia. This church is one of the most important monuments of Macedonia, housing architecture and art from the Middle Ages. Some sources date the building of the church at the end of the IX century. The interior of the church has been preserved with frescoes from the 11th, 12th and 13th century, which represent some of the most significant achievements in Byzantine painting of the time.

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Foundations from the ancient period, found under the church

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The back side

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful Saint Sophia Church! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Thank you, guys and girls! 
______________________

More photos of Ohrid...

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Another stone church - Saint Nickolas Gerakomiya, from the XIX century

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Interesting house

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Little square and remains of the external wall of the old town and tower

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Along the lake shore there is a rescue center, we can see helicopter of the military

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Right across the rescue center there is police station

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The beach near the police station has nice view towards the old town

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Many fine pics in #772 (again a lovely small stone church), cool military helicopter in #773. kay:
Last pics: It can be dangerous to be in the water during an upcoming thunderstorm.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More of Ohrid. Near the coast at the center of the city.

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A Catholic church - and some church complex 

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Especially love these nice impressions from the coast! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The gymnasium

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Pedestrian street along the lake shore

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Superb pics and architecture! Nice pedestrian street! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Nice town and pics!! I especially like this and this :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Ohrid is a very attractive town! Love those distance shots of the old town on the peninsula surmounted by the castle.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update, George!
Ohrid and its lake are very beautiful.
The Church of St. Sophia is a gem!


----------



## Eduarqui

The shoreline park with a very good view of historic town center is splendid, but cannot miss the chance to talk about this bycicle path with pedestrian alley, and no cars: very well planned and maintained kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates; well done


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks for the comments!
_________________________

Some morning shots...

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Lovely door of an abandoned villa

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

UNI Bank

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The pedestrian street near the old town

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the old town...

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Eduarqui

So many people wishing to live in a town with this quality of life, there is an abandoned villa in your #785, and I live far from Macedonia 

This 1933 building you presented on #786 is a very interesting example of Streamlined Art Deco kay:


----------



## yansa

Love the old door in #785/2! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the old town of Ohrid...

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr



> *The Ancient theatre of Ohrid* of the Hellenistic period. It was built in 200 BC and is the only Hellenistic-type theatre in the country as the other three in Scupi, Stobi and Heraklea Lynkestis are from Roman times. It is unclear how many people the original theater used to seat, as only the lower section still exists. The open theater has a perfect location: the two hills that surround it keep it protected from winds that could interfere with acoustics during performances.
> 
> During Roman times, the theater was also used for gladiator fights. However, since the theater was also a site of executions of Christians by the Romans, it rapidly turned to a highly disliked site by the locals. In fact, as a result of this dislike, the theater was abandoned and buried by the locals after the demise of the Roman Empire. Fortunately, this allowed for most of the structure to be well preserved, only to be uncovered accidentally in the 1980s.


_
wikipedia_

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ohrid fortress. Actually, only the walls remained, there is nothing inside. This is the entrance gate.

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

I love your pics of *Ohrid fortress*, and this building really has beautiful flower decoration! kay:





Skopje/Скопје;150167489 said:


> Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr



Also interesting the Ancient Theatre!
I'm very astonished that so many people of all times liked to be spectators
of executions (the place would be filled today too, I'm sure!)...


In Austria we have big problems with masses of spectators at accidents
which often hinder the rescue workers to do their jobs...


----------



## Why-Why

What a fabulous amphitheatre!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few meters down the fortress there is a construction site for the new Saint Clement of Ohrid University. The University will be built in the so called "Balkan traditional architecture". I've noticed some Neo-Byzantine elements and details too. The project for the University complex was followed by certain controversy due the fact that the construction works are ongoing on a archaeological site. 

The future professors, students and other visitors of this complex will have very nice view towards the Ohrid lake.


----------



## yansa

Great building, and beautifully situated with view over the lake! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Slowly we are coming to the end of my presentation of Ohrid (from my trip at the middle of June this year)... At the site where the University of Saint Clement of Ohrid is being built you can find the Church of Saints Clement and Panteleimon.



> It is attributed to Saint Clement of Ohrid, a disciple of Saint Cyril and Saint Methodius. Archaeologists have come to believe that the church is located on the site where the first students of the Glagolitic alphabet (used to translate the Bible into Old Church Slavonic) were taught.
> 
> The original church is believed to have been built when Saint Clement arrived in Ohrid at the request of Boris I of Bulgaria and restored an old church. Sources say that Saint Clement was not satisfied with the size of the church and therefore built a new one over it and assigned Saint Panteleimon as its patron saint.
> 
> Saint Clement used his newly created church as a liturgical building and a place for teaching his disciples his revision of the Glagolitic alphabet, known as the Cyrillic script. Clement personally built a crypt inside the church in which he was buried after his death in 916; his tomb still exists today.
> 
> In the 15th century, Ottoman Turks converted the church into a mosque but during the beginning of the 16th century allowed ruined monasteries and churches to be restored, therefore, so was Saint Clement's church. The church was again ruined during the end of the 16th century or the beginning of the 17th century and yet another mosque, called Imaret Mosque (Turkish: İmaret Camii), was erected by the Ottomans.[1] The Imaret Mosque was torn down in 2000 with the reason given that it was constructed over the remains of a church in the Plaošnik area.
> 
> Reconstruction started on December 8, 2000 and the physical church was fully reconstructed by August 10, 2002. Most of Saint Clement's relics were returned to the church.


_wikipedia_

Interesting fact: On October 10, 2007, a collection of approximately 2,383 Venetian coins was discovered by archaeologists while excavating the church. A prominent archaeologist of the Republic of Macedonia, Pasko Kuzman, stated that the coins are of special significance because they indicate that Ohrid and Venice were commercially linked.

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The columns you see are from the archaeological site from ancient times.



> Plaošnik or simply Plaoš is an archaeological site and holy place in Ohrid, 250 meters below Samuil's Fortress.


_wikipedia_

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

Very interesting to se these recente discoverings in Macedonia: that roman theater in 1980s, these venetian coins in 2007, guess that your country wioll surprise us with more discoverings bringing last to past times kay:

The domes above are splendid, I do love to see them in architecture


----------



## yansa

What a beautiful place, George, with the church and the ancient columns! :applause:
The church is artfully/splendid and modest at the same time - a wonderful building.




Skopje/Скопје;150311695 said:


> Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few last shots from Ohrid...

Small church, hidden between houses in the old town:

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

At the main pedestrian street in the central part of the city:

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Small recreational park along the lake shore:

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Lovely part of the street! kay:





Skopje/Скопје;150383687 said:


> Охрид / Ohrid by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Resen *is a town in southwestern Macedonia, with just under 9,000 inhabitants. The town rises 880 metres (2,887 feet) above sea level and is situated near Lake Prespa.
> 
> Resen has a mild continental climate with cold winters and warm summers, which makes it a tourist attraction, especially in summer. The climate and the quality of soil are key factors for Prespa's region to have a long tradition of agriculture. One of most important landmarks of Resen's today are the apple orchards, well known for the quality and specific taste of apples.


Resen is a city with very interesting (and, unfortunately, neglected) small scale architecture. Walking around the town you can see that somewhere in the past is used to be small and important city.

This villa meets you at the entrance of the town (when you come from Ohrid):

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

In the central part of the city:

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The city administration building and the mayor's office

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The church Saint George (built in 1844)

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Eduarqui

For a city with less than 10.000 inhabitants, Resen has a building for public administration with space enough to receive more workers in next future: guess that the city will increase in population, receiving more activities kay:

The villas you presented are beautiful and look good places for domestic life with style


----------



## yansa

Beautiful! :applause:
I also would love to see the apple orchards, if you have any pics, George. :cheers:





Skopje/Скопје;150469903 said:


> The church Saint George (built in 1844)
> 
> Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Sorry guys, I don't have any photos of the apple orchards, because they are located out of the city. While I was there I had only 2-3 hours, so I used the time to walk around the town.

Here's a photo from another one who visited the orchards.

Spring In Macedonia by Labes59, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Thank you, George! How beautiful! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church Saints Cyril and Methodius, built in 1894. 

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The neighborhoods around the church:

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

A very nice place! kay:
I detected a lovely detail - the small orange tractor.


----------



## Eduarqui

I do love these single houses, they create very charming neighborhoods "without age", as an unforgettable lady with good taste and discretion


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Socialist architecture in the central part of the town...

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The memorial house of the revolutionary Hristo Tatarchev

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr



Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates; well done


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Example of half restored old building hno:

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## qnayeon

So interesting that this city looks like some brazilian old small cities from Minas, Nordeste or parts of the South.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, George!
Very nice and big villas and the apple orchards look wonderful.
When I searched for images of the apple orchards on the Internet, I read that a large complex for storage and processing of apples was built in Resen.
Do you export apples and cider or are they for domestic consumption?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yes, Macedonia exports fruits and vegetables (and tobacco) among other.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> The *Saray* is a historic neoclassical estate in Resen. It was built in the early 20th century by the local Ottoman bey, Ahmed Niyazi Bey. The Saray's architectural style makes it unique in Macedonia.
> 
> The name comes from the Turkish word _*saray*_ meaning "palace". The building is now home to a museum, a ceramic colony, a gallery, and a library


_
more info about the building in English_

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

The Saray, a fascinating building...
The German word for Saray is "Serail", and the first thing that comes into
my mind then is the Mozart opera "Die Entfuehrung aus dem Serail". 
(The Abduction from the Seraglio)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The neighborhood around the Saray palace

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

In the central part of the town

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Part of the city market

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

In the central part of the town

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Ресен / Resen by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

That was Resen, small town on the southwestern part of the country.

Few "on the road" photos...

Pelagonia region, on the road between the cities of Bitola and Prilep.

... by george k. 1981, on Flickr

At the Pletvar mountain pass, just few kilometers after Prilep. Elevation: 975 m.

... by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The view from the Pletvar pass

... by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Very nice updates as well from Resen and from the Pletvar Pass, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Livadishte Camp, situated on the Ohrid lake...

Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Beautiful, tranquil place and very nice pics, George! :applause:
I pick out two of my favourites:





Skopje/Скопје;150877531 said:


> Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr





Skopje/Скопје;150877547 said:


> Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge

nice photo update, interesting old designed buildings.


----------



## Saturniano

Your country looks very relaxing, with nice old buildings and a beautiful nature. Thanks for your updates


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From the camp you need some 20 minutes walk along this road to reach the Radozhda village. The village is situated next to the lake and it is known by the cave church right above it. 

Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr

First site of the village Radozhda. The village is situated at 725 m (2,379 ft) above sea level. Population: 808. 

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Some very elegant villas, and a beautiful pic of the lake in #834/1, George! kay:
It seems these house owners have nearly their whole foregarden full of Zucchini (cucurbita pepo) - how wonderful! 


Skopje/Скопје;150934867 said:


> Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church Saint Elijah on the lake shore. It's relatively new, probably built in the past 30 years.

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Next to the church there is a fountain with drinking water. The water is very cold.

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Across the road (and the church) there is a small cave church

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Looking from the yard of the cave church towards Saint Elijah

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The road to the camp Livadishte

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Fascinating place...
The walls around the fountain look not very old (like the church), but maybe
at this spot there was a "holy well" since old times? Do the people say that
the water of this fountain has healing nature?


Old sacred places often were near holy wells. (Not only) seen in this light
the near cave church is very interesting. In caves everything began, our
early ancestors lived in caves. 
I think this place has a very old tradition.
Thank you for showing these fascinating pics, George! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks for the comment, Sylvia.



yansa said:


> Fascinating place...
> The walls around the fountain look not very old (like the church), but maybe
> at this spot there was a "holy well" since old times? Do the people say that
> the water of this fountain has healing nature?


While I was there, an old lady was filling water from the fountain in big bottles. My guess is that probably there was some kind of spring of fresh water from where the village was _satisfying_ (is this the proper word?) the needs for drinking water.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;150985139 said:


> Thanks for the comment, Sylvia.
> 
> 
> 
> While I was there, an old lady was filling water from the fountain in big bottles. My guess is that probably there was some kind of spring of fresh water from where the village was _satisfying_ (is this the proper word?) the needs for drinking water.


 Thank you for answering, George - I don't know if this is the proper word -
my English is so bad! :lol: (But I think I can very well understand what you
say.)
My speculation is that the water is more than good drinking water.
But may be wishful thinking as well... 
I once was in Hungary at such a well, and heard that people always take
water from there because they say it's good for health, especially for the
stomach. 


It's great that in Macedonia so many new churches are built!
Often churches were, or are, built at places which are old cult sites.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Well, you are right, this new church is built right across the small cave church, and the cave church it's much older.

Also, I understand what you mean when you're mentioning the wells - there are springs of mineral water in my country, the water is very good for the health. But in this case the water is just normal drinking water.


----------



## Gratteciel

What a nice update, George!
Ohrid lake and the beautiful churches have become some of my favorite references of Macedonia.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Narrow alley in the village...

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The stairs that lead to the cave church of Saint Archangel Michael.

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr



> The cave church dedicated to the Leader of the Heavenly Forces, Archangel Michael was built in the natural caves high in the rocks in one of the most beautiful areas on the west coast of Lake Ohrid, above the village of Radozda.
> 
> Saint Archangel Michael cave church got today’s architectural look in the 14th century when also it was decorated inside with fresco painting. Most of the discovered frescos originate from the 14th century But there is a known preserved composition of 13 century, which depicts "The Miracle in Hona" - painted in honour of the patron who is committed to the church.
> 
> The little church is unique and from locals you will learn that at the time of the first and Second World War, the locals were hiding in the church and thus avoided the bombings, which were often due to village closeness to the Albanian border.
> 
> Read more at: http://travel2macedonia.com.mk/tourist-attraction/saint-archangel-michael-cave-church-radozda


Looking towards the village from the stairs:

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

A bit higher look:

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The cave church:

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Unfortunately, the church was closed, so I didn't photographed the frescoes. _You can find few photos on the wikipedia page, if you are interested_.

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The local flora:

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

What a wonderful place, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few shots of the Radozhda village...

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

A partisan monument (WWII)

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets, George!
The Cave Church is a fascinating place!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> *Struga* is a town and popular tourist destination situated in the south-western region of the Republic of Macedonia, lying on the shore of Lake Ohrid.
> 
> The Black Drin river (Crn Drim) starts at the lake and divides the city.
> 
> Population: ~16,500.


_wikipedia_

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Very nice place, George! kay:
Reminds me a little of Wienfluss.
Beautiful iron bridge!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Струга / Struga by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Nice little church surrounded by trees! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Struga and its river are very nice.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

You've probably never heard for this guy and this documentary, but I recommend you if you have a chance to see it.






After I watched the documentary movie, I've decided to visit Dionis in his hometown of Negotino, in the central part of Macedonia. 



> A simple story, but larger than life portrayal of the universal human saga represented through Dionis, a retiring biology professor, his wife and his fantasy of turning his unusual car collection into a museum in a small uneventful town.


The sign says - _Museum of oldtimers_










Some of the cars are in real bad shape, because he didn't have money to restore them...




































































































...but some of them are in really good condition.










*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Very sympathically film trailer, George, and what an interesting place! kay:
Thank you for showing.
I would love to hear the sound of the old tractor.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the collector of old-timers, part two. He also collects old motorbikes, bicycles, radios, television sets etc. etc. Dionis even have a small plane (glider).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets, George!
Interesting documentary about the oldtimers museum. I like that people "fight" for their ideals.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I'm having problem to see your post.

__________________

Edit: Okay, now I can see it.

___________________


----------



## yansa

A fascinating collection, George! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few last photos of the cars from the collection of the old-timers that belongs to Dionis from Negotino (check the previous page for more info):





































...and few "on the road" photos, coming back from Negotino to Skopje:


----------



## yansa

Very nice update, George! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few "on the road" photos, from various parts of the country:

-from the southwestern part-




























-from the southern part-














































-from the central part-


----------



## yansa

Nice landscape and clouds! And the streets seems to be in good condition,
better than many streets in Austria.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great set "On the road" with such a green landscape and those beautiful clouds.
Thanks George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more "on the road" photos, this time from my trip from Skopje to the small town of Krushevo. It is the highest town in Macedonia, situated at an altitude of over 1350 m (4429 feet) above sea level.

On this thread there was a set of photos from my visit many years ago, but due the sh*tty new policy of Photobucket, the photos are no longer visible. But I will share newer photos, from my trip few days ago.

But first, some "on the road" photos:

-at the Skopje-Veles highway-



















-the pay toll at Veles-



















-at the Veles-Gradsko highway-



















-at the Gradsko-Prilep road-


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Krushevo, small mountain city with population of 5,330 and very interesting architecture.

On the way to the town...

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Very nice pics from the mountain city Krushevo, George! kay:
Many beautiful buildings! Especially love these blue and white ones.


----------



## Why-Why

Very attractive hilltop town!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks, guys and girls. kay:
________________________

More of the town...

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Many nice buildings in Krusevo! We see many stone walls there, I like that! kay:


----------



## marlonbasman

nice road shots and beautiful weather.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More of the town of Krushevo...

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

View towards part of the town. That large yellow building (probably the largest in the town) is some industrial building.

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

View towards the other part of the town

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Krushevo must be very exciting to explore, with always new charming views
around the next corner. Phantastic mountain top city!
I love this building with the wine climbing up to the roof. kay:





Skopje/Скопје;152378760 said:


> Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Krushevo is a lovely city.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The old school building, currently under reconstruction.

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Feom the school yard you can see the church Dormition of the Mother of God, built in 1867.

Успение на Пресвета Богородица, Крушево / Dormition of the Mother of God, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Успение на Пресвета Богородица, Крушево / Dormition of the Mother of God, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Успение на Пресвета Богородица, Крушево / Dormition of the Mother of God, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Успение на Пресвета Богородица, Крушево / Dormition of the Mother of God, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Успение на Пресвета Богородица, Крушево / Dormition of the Mother of God, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The neighborhood nearby the church...

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

...and little further:

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED... *


----------



## Why-Why

A very attractive town!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr



Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Memorial House of Macedonia’s musical legend Toshe Proeski. He tragically died in a car accident on Oct 16 2007. He was very popular singer in the ex-Yugoslavia countries, but also a great humanitarian. He was dubbed "Elvis Presley of the Balkans" by BBC News.

_wikipedia_

Спомен дом на Тоше Проески, Крушево / Toshe Proeski Memorial House, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Спомен дом на Тоше Проески, Крушево / Toshe Proeski Memorial House, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Спомен дом на Тоше Проески, Крушево / Toshe Proeski Memorial House, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Спомен дом на Тоше Проески, Крушево / Toshe Proeski Memorial House, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Спомен дом на Тоше Проески, Крушево / Toshe Proeski Memorial House, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Спомен дом на Тоше Проески, Крушево / Toshe Proeski Memorial House, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Спомен дом на Тоше Проески, Крушево / Toshe Proeski Memorial House, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Спомен дом на Тоше Проески, Крушево / Toshe Proeski Memorial House, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Спомен дом на Тоше Проески, Крушево / Toshe Proeski Memorial House, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Спомен дом на Тоше Проески, Крушево / Toshe Proeski Memorial House, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## yansa

Such a nice pic, George... 





Skopje/Скопје;152519508 said:


> Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr



I love Balkan music like Toshe Proeski sings in this video (didn't know him,
made a quick look at YouTube ):


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMT50KhLlRw


It's very emotional music. I sometimes search a radio station playing such 

songs and hear it before I fall asleep.
Does the name *Boris Novkovic* mean anything to you? 
I have a CD by him (copied by a friend from Germany) and like many of his
songs - as this one:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUeiwkXneKs


I love the Balkan languages.
Back to your update: Very good modern architecture, the Toshe Proeski Memorial House! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thank you, Silvia, for the comment. To be honest, I've never heard for Boris Novkovic, but that is because i do not listen pop music or similar genres (I'm more into alternative, post-rock, electronic, jazz etc. music styles).


----------



## Eduarqui

Could see all your updates since mid july (when I came for last time there in Skyscrapercity), and am delighted with the quality of images: I do love the architecture in Macedonia, from historic times or more contemporary days (the use of traditional roofs for brand new homes is a very good choice, better than flat rooftops, at least in my opinion), as your "on the road" collection, highways there look well planned and good for driving 

The cave church is a place we all would visit, to enjoy the atmosphere of magic from bygone days, and the water too (in Brazil it is considered that water from these places is good for cure of physical and spiritual diseases).

The married couple with the husband collecting everything from old times, while his wife seems not too much enthusiastic about the idea, but keeps helping her husband, is the best portrait I can imagine about a solid relationship  - and the "Museum of Old-Timers" deserves visits and support, for sure: there is a stunning collection of Opel Car Models - they are very rare in Brazil -, and even the not so well conserved models have charm, like things we know are still alive, and bringing good memories for us 

Small Towns in Macedonia can have small populations (less than 20,000 inhabitants), but look bigger because their public spaces are generous, and some of them imposing (in comparison with what happens in this side of the world), I like this 

Could talk more and more about these pages I saw right now, but will stay for a while with these images, making me remember the landscape paintings of Romantism in XIXth Century... 



Skopje/Скопје;150877531 said:


> At the Livadishte Camp, situated on the Ohrid lake...
> 
> Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr





Skopje/Скопје;150877547 said:


> Камп Ливадиште / Camp Livadishte by george k. 1981, on Flickr





Skopje/Скопје;150934867 said:


> Радожда / Radozhda by george k. 1981, on Flickr


... while this one, with the horse in front of the house (a parked horse, maybe? very charming!), is lovely:



Skopje/Скопје;152519508 said:


> Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice Memorial House for a great singer and person.
I saw some of his shows on YouTube; beautiful voice and very charismatic, by the way.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Why-Why

My favourite is also the one with the white pony. A lovely shot, and also a bit sad ...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks for the likes and the comments, guys and girls!
________________________

Very close to the Toshe Proeski Museum is located one of my all-time favorite socialist and modern memorials in my country - the Ilinden Memorial.



> *Ilinden memorial*, also known as *Makedonium*. It was officially opened on August 2 of 1974, on the 30th anniversary of the Second Session of the Anti-fascist Assembly for the National Liberation of Macedonia and the 71st anniversary of Ilinden uprising. The designers of the monument are Jordan Grabuloski and Iskra Grabuloska.
> 
> It is dedicated to all the fighters and revolutionaries who participated in the Ilinden uprising of 1903, as well as soldiers-partisans of the Macedonia National Liberation Struggle 1941-1944.


_wikipedia_

The memorial complex also features a plateau with series of sculptures named "Breaking the Chains", symbolizing freedom won in the liberation wars.

Македониум, Крушево / Makedonium memorial, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Македониум, Крушево / Makedonium memorial, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Македониум, Крушево / Makedonium memorial, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Македониум, Крушево / Makedonium memorial, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Македониум, Крушево / Makedonium memorial, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More of the small town of Krushevo...

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Lovely row of houses, George! kay:



Skopje/Скопје;152891056 said:


> Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates, George. 
Krusevo looks very nice and cozy.


----------



## yansa

This is a very beautiful pic! :applause:



Skopje/Скопје;152950532 said:


> Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr
> 
> *TO BE CONTINUED...*


Fine updates again, George! kay:
How much time did you spend in Krusevo?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I was only three days, but almost all the day time I was walking around and making photos.  There are other interesting places around the town that I will show you in the next posts. 

Thanks for the comments! kay:


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;152982582 said:


> I was only three days, but almost all the day time I was walking around and making photos.  There are other interesting places around the town that I will show you in the next posts.
> 
> Thanks for the comments! kay:


My pleasure, George! 
I'm looking forward to see more from Krushevo and surroundings! :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Just few more photos of the town...

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The nearby forest:

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

One of the hotels - Hotel Montana

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Other hotel in process of reconstruction

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The church of Holy Trinity

Света Троица, Крушево / Holy Trinity, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Sydlicious

One of my best mates is from Macedonia, such lovely people - thanks for the wonderful pics


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Closer look of the Church of Holy Trinity, built in 1881.

Света Троица, Крушево / Holy Trinity, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Света Троица, Крушево / Holy Trinity, Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

View towards the town...

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Apple tree

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Beautiful church, wonderful apple tree! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Just a half a kilometer (or quarter of a mile) outside the town there is recreational area, but also a pond (or small artificial lake). It's very quiet and peaceful place, surrounded by woods. 

Крушево / Kruševo by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушевско езеро / Kruševo lake by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушевско езеро / Kruševo lake by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушевско езеро / Kruševo lake by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушевско езеро / Kruševo lake by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Крушевско езеро / Kruševo lake by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушевско езеро / Kruševo lake by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушевско езеро / Kruševo lake by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Крушевско езеро / Kruševo lake by george k. 1981, on Flickr

There is a pedestrian path around the lake

Крушевско езеро / Kruševo lake by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This weekend I've visited the Lazaropole village in the western part of (North) Macedonia. 

My previous photo reportage from this place _you can check it here_.

Some of my impressions:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Part of the village...




























The outskirts of the village...



















*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## yansa

Sometimes, like here, the dragon looks so cute that I feel sorry for him. 



Skopje/Скопје;159530687 said:


>



A lovely, natural small river. In Upper Austria, where my grandparents lived
and I spent much time as a child, there was a similar river and we
children played there very often.



Skopje/Скопје;159530753 said:


> *TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Hold your horses


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## yansa

Wonderful landscape, lovely horses = excellent update!  :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the way to Skopje, some 30 minutes drive from Lazaropole, you will find the Miyak house, located under the very important Bigorski Monastery. It's a nice place for rest, for coffee or other kind of refreshment. 



















The house is built in traditional Balkan / Ottoman style:





































If you order a Tsarigradsko Coffee, this is how it's being served:










That was all for now, folks!

Thanks for the comments and the likes!


----------



## yansa

Really looks like a very nice place. kay:
Thank you for showing, George!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos, George


----------



## Taller Better

I'd love to see that part of the world some day!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update!
I liked all: the landscape, the horses and the Ottoman style house.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few "on the road" photos:

Skopje's ring road














































Skopje-Tetovo highway










Tetovo-Gostivar expressway...



















...along the expressway










The periphery of the city of Gostivar




























The Gostivar-Kichevo road



















The Ohrid lake from the Ohrid-Struga road


----------



## yansa

Nice route through the forest, George, and lovely wild poppy at the last pic. kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the road to *Bitola*, a city in the southwestern part of the country.




























...

Bitola:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Romashka01

Looks like Bitola was a part of Austro-Hungarian empire.. Or not? 

Interesting photos,thanks!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

No, but the architecture was influenced by Europe. Bitola at the end of 19th and the early 20th century was important city of the European part of the Ottoman Empire. Today, unfortunately, due to economic stagnation only rides on its former glory.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Bitola*, a city in the southwestern part of the country.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Bitola*, a city in the southwestern part of the country.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Bitola*, a city in the southwestern part of the country.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely architecture.. my favorite:


http://imgur.com/jtAcCRt


Nice town!


----------



## yansa

Lovely Bitola! Many beautiful buildings, and great shots, George! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Bitola*, a city in the southwestern part of the country.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice!


----------



## Why-Why

Nice set, capturing the atmosphere of this unfamiliar (at least to me) city.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice set of photos


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Bitola*, a city in the southwestern part of the country.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Redeveloping old military base









































































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Rekarte

Bitola has a nice classical architecture


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A little bit more of Bitola, a city in the southwestern part of the country.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The *Gazi Hajdar Kadi Mosque* in Bitola.

The mosque was commissioned by Haydar Bey, then beylerbey of Rumelia Eyalet, the largest Ottoman administrative territory, with Manastir as a regional centre. According to the inscription in Arabic on the stone plaque above the door, the mosque was built in 969 he (1561/62 AD). The mosque is a domed building with massive walls of about 1.4 meters thick. The builders came from a small village in the region of Manastir but the project was most probably prepared by an unknown Islamic architect, influenced by the work of famous architects of that time, such as Kodja Sinan. In the description of Evlia Celebi's travels through the Balkans in the 17th century, this mosque was considered as one of the most beautifully decorated. Study of the remains show that the Haydar-Kadi Mosque was the only mosque in Bitola with two minarets. Marble decorations adorn the mihrab and the triangle-shaped tromps. A stone bas-relief can be seen on the portal, capitals and on the mimbar. Colourful geometrical designs can be found around the windows, on the arches, as well as on the tromps. The wood-carved door is executed in bas-relief. The most distinctive motif is the stylized Arabic letter "elif'. This type of woodcarved doors can be seen in Istanbul mosques. The mosque was repaired in 1890. We also know that all the mosques of the town were restored before the visit of the Mehmed V in 1910, a fact confirmed by certain elements of the interior decoration painted at that time. 

It was reconstructed and open for use again in 2016.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Gravestones


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More of Bitola, a city in the southwestern part of the country. 
































































The REK Bitola coal power plant. The power plant is the primary source of electrical power in North Macedonia, providing for 70% of the country's electricity production.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Local cemetery





































The church Forty Martyrs of Sebaste























































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Why-Why

I'm ashamed to say I'd never heard of Bitola before your travelogue, but it looks a really interesting place to visit.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

There are more well known tourist towns in my country, so Bitola is not among the top three, at least. But it's nice town to visit, it had a big importance during the last half century of the Ottoman Empire, especially in its European part on the Balkans.

Few more shots of Bitola:














































The Jewish cemetery, dating back from XV century










The church St. Nedela (also known as St. Kyriaki)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In this last set we will see the German military cemetery from WWI, located on a hill above the city of Bitola.




























The inscription says: "Here rest 3,406 German soldiers" in Macedonian and in German language.










Inside the cemetery:










The entrance:










Some plate in German:










External walls:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A little bit further away, on a another hill, there is a cross and a church under construction:



















The view toward the new part of Bitola, located under the Baba mountain:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Great Prespa lake is about half an hour drive from Bitola. Due the corona-virus situation, when I was there all the restaurants and bars were closed, and only few people were walking or staying around.










The lake...
































































...and the surroundings:














































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Why-Why

I like that shot of Bitola under the mountain, George. And your recent sets suggest the city has a complex history.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Great Prespa lake, part two...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## yansa

Interesting gravestones. Superb shots of the mosque in Bitola, the Church of Fourty Martyrs and lonely Prespa Lake! I can see that you have much fun with your new camera, George! 
Lovely orchards!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Mavrovo* village, at the Mavrovo lake...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

the lake










the abandoned church


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

the new church










a hotel with nice view


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Romashka01

The interior of Cave Church is really interesting! Loved these sunny photos in the last sets


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the road to Ohrid... Somewhere between the cities of Kichevo and Ohrid, a new motorway is being built up in the mountains. This motorway should connect these two cities by 2025.

The "old" road:










The future one:










...














































...





































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ohrid, a city in the southwestern part of the country. Walking around the old town...



























































































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ohrid...
































































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Why-Why

Old town Ohrid is very nice!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ohrid...
































































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ohrid...
































































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ohrid...





































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some 5 km from Ohrid is the Saint Stephen monastery. It's located up in the mountain, from where you have a nice view towards the lake and the city...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The view from up there:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Old grave in the monastery yard...










A path leads from the monastery to the neighboring village:




























Few more photos of the monastery complex:



















*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The city of Ohrid again...
































































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some hotels under the Saint Stephen monastery:





































The beach at the Saint Stephen village:



















Lovely sunset:










*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice and interesting!


----------



## Romashka01

Ohrid is really picturesque. Also i like the monastery, nice views!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The village of Trpejca, on the coast of the Ohrid lake...























































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The *Monastery of Saint Naum* is an Eastern Orthodox monastery, named after the medieval Saint Naum who founded it in 905. It is situated along Lake Ohrid, 29 kilometres (18 mi) south of the city of Ohrid.

The Lake Ohrid area, including St Naum, is one of the most popular tourist destinations in North Macedonia.

Interesting fact: the writer Rebecca West devoted a chapter of _Black Lamb and Grey Falcon_ to her visit to Sveti Naum, which occurred in 1937.
*___*

At the entrance: 























































Souvenir shops:










Looking back towards the entrance:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The springs of the Ohrid lake. This is highly protected area, no motorized boats are allowed:





































The monastery complex:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The old church:























































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful place and photos!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^




























...




























...










...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Leaving the monastery complex, we were escorted to the gate by a holly dog 










An old Zastava 750, a famous car of Yugoslavia:



















The monastery from the port:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The beach nearby the monastery:



















At the end of this trip...




























The bus stop in front of the monastery complex:




























*-that was all, folks-
* (for now)


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing pics,George! I really like this beautiful place


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Mavrovi Anovi village, in the Mavrovo National Park:



















the Mavrovo lake:



















the Saints Cyril and Methodius church:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Korab Trnica complex in the National park Mavrovo:























































*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Driving further in the National park Mavrovo...










...and reaching the Saint Jovan Bigorsky monastery complex. BTW, this monastery this year celebrates its 1000th anniversary 

This is the Miyak House, a restaurant under the monastery complex:



















I will use one of the official monastery photos just to show you this complex in the middle of nowhere:










Back to my photos:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Inside the monastery complex:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Under the monastery flows the Radika river:










*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

My third visit to the Lazaropole village, some photos from there:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Chicken farm...










The Kalin hotel:



















Views:



















Small chapel in the woods:





































The Garska river:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful landscape, interesting places and great photos, George!


----------



## Taller Better

Beautiful shots of both old buildings and nature!!


----------



## yansa

Excellent shots, George! I have many favourites! Calm nature and old monasteries, that's my thing.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At aprox. one hour drive south from Skopje, you reach the Patishka Reka village. From there, you have a several hiking paths towards the mountains around. Me and two friends of mine took one path and we hiked for about two and a half hours and we reached a frozen waterfall. 

The mosque in the village (where the population is Muslim):










The mosque is under construction, it doesn't look bad:










A little bit outside the village:










Small mountain stream flows next to the road:










Looking back:










Looking at the right direction:








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Icicles on the way:










That peak is our destination:



















Along the way:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The temperature was around -7/-10* °*C (19/14 F)




























The frozen waterfall and an ice/rock climbing team that was practicing: 










On the way back:










That's all for now ​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Two weeks later, I went back to the Suva Planina mountain with two friends of mine, but this time we took another hiking trail...

-plenty of snow around-



















-little sunshine on the other side of the valley-










-after a while the sky cleared up-










-a neighboring mountain-










-we are hiking in the snow-



















-we've reached a small peak-










-the view from up there-










that's all for now, folks
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few days ago I took a trip from Skopje to the village of Zletovo, in the east of the country. I was with a group of people that were planing to climb a mountain peak and visit some caves there.

For start, some "on the road photos":

The entire trip (sorry for the Cyrillic map):










Starting the trip early in the morning:










After the Miladinovci pay toll (10 km from Skopje), at the interchange between few state highways:










On the Miladinovci-Stip highway:



















Then on the Stip-Kochani expressway:


















































































max. speed 110 km/h










And then on the Krupishte-Zletovo national road that was under construction:










It will be continued, folks ​


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful snowy landscapes, George!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

So, like I said in the previous post, I went with a group of people to hike on a mountain... We left our vehicles on the side of the road and started walking towards the mountain:





































This place is known by the many caves in the rocky parts. Some of those caves were used by monks as cells for contemplation...




























...like this small one, for example:










There used to be frescoes painted on the walls, but they are gone now.​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The view towards the small town of Probishtip from up there:










Some impressions from the hike:
































































To be continued...​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

One of the caves where a local monk (and a saint) spend some time in isolation and contemplation:




























It's a big one, with few chambers:


























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This is the cave complex from the previous post:



















The Lesnovo monastery and village nearby:





































It's an old village, mostly uninhabited:










Many abandoned houses like this one:










To be continued...​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

We continued to hike towards the peak on the local mountain, at height of 1.200 meters...





































On the way we've passed by another cave that was used as a cell by the Saint Gabriel of Lesnovo. This one had few frescoes painted on its walls










The view from the top of the mountain:










From up there you can see the Lesnovo monastery bellow:



















And the city of Probishtip:










To be continued...​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Lesnovo monastery, dedicated to the Saint Gabriel of Lesnovo. It was established in the XIV century. 

















































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Byzantine church is under reconstruction / revitalization project:




























Just a peak inside (it's forbidden to enter with a photo camera):










The candle shop in the monastery:










On the way back to our cars:










The view from up the road to the monastery on the fields and villages bellow:



















That was all for now, folks!​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This weekend I went with few friends on a hiking tour on the mountain Plačkovica, in the eastern part of the country. We were sleeping at this mountain lodge, Dzumaja...










Next to the lodge is the hotel complex Bel Kamen (White Stone), named after one of the peaks, closed due the covid-19 situation:










The first day was cloudy and rainy, so we took a more "hiking" type of a tour, following a dirt road that lead us to a small peak.










Some of the views:



















The dirt road continues towards the small peak:























































*TO BE CONTINUED...*​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The next day the weather was better and we had a walk along the mountain stream Lumia, and then we started climbing the mountain towards the peak Lisets... Lovely sights along the way.




























Wood mouse, hiding among the leaves 










Salamander:










Going down...












































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More lovely sights...
































































We started climbing here... It's hard peak to get there, very steep.










Some of the views from up there:




























Small rest on the way back 










That was all for now, folks!​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the Peshti gorge, the river is Babuna. Lovely place for picnic with few friends.

But first, you have to cross this "suspense" bridge 



















The river Babuna



















The gorge and a cave




























Rare birds can be seen - this is black stork










that's all for now, folks 
​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On a hiking tour at the Kochulski waterfalls, on the Belasitsa mountain, in the southeastern part of the country...

But first, few photos on the road to there:




























...

Lovely green sight:



















We've started the hike:








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

These waterfalls are small, like 10 to 15 meters high:










But the walk in the forest was really great, the flora was in it's peak...



















We had a "wolf-like" companion:










Short rest at this stream:



















To be continued...​


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful! An inspiration for travel after your trip photos


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Hiking at the Kochulski waterfalls, on the Belasitsa mountain, in the southeastern part of the country... part two:














































On the way back to Skopje:














































That's all for now, folks...​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another hike at the Suva Planina mountain, with some friends, our goal was the Mirska Voda peak at height of 2179 meters (7148 ft)...





































In the forest, going up...










After two hours, we've reached a small clearing, from where you have a nice view...










We were on the half way of our adventure...

















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

After a small rest, we've continued towards the peak Mirska Voda:




























Those snow covered mountains are aprox. 50 km away:



















The peak:





































From up there you can see the Kozjak lake:










That was all for now, folks ​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some photo impressions from a visit to the Petachko Vodiche in the northwest part of the country. It's a picnic place near mountain stream and beautiful forest, right under the Shar Planina mountain...

The church and the cemetery in the village of Belovishte:



















A restaurant on the way:



















The church complex of St. John and St. Paraskeva:


























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Place for picnic:










A walk along the mountain stream:
















































To be continued...​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Lovely place for coffee 




























The Leshok monastery, some 15 km away:


























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Saint Athanasios church



















This cross is a present from Russia:


























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some villages and places around the Prespa Lake from my trip this weekend, in the southwest part of the country, on the border with Albania and Greece...










Podmochani village














































Short rest, from where you can see the lake:








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Lake Prespa, at the Pretor village:










This lake has various bird habitats, so it's part of protected natural area.

A heron:










Pelican in the air:



















The only island in the lake, Golem Grad:





































To be continued...​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The beach at the Pretor village:



















The village of Pretor:



















A walk towards the Slivnitsa beach:



















The Slivnitsa beach:




























The lake Prespa:










Looking back:










To be continued...​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A monastery in the mountains above the Lake Prespa:














































Тhe lake from up there:





































One panoramic photo:








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Shtrbovo village:





































The beach at the Dolno Dupeni village:

















​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NEXT PAGE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At the so called "Warm Pools" on the river Doshnitsa with a few friends, near the small town of Demir Kapija, in the southern part of the country... It's a nice place for swimming in a very hot days, when the temperatures are around 40 °C (104 F).












































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos of the Demir Kapija town, with population of 3,325:

The city museum:














































The train station










A very weird building and a Lada Niva:

















​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Essteeliiii

Wonderful nature!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At an outdoor festival near the Kokino archaeological site & ancient observatory... For more photos from my last trip there (2018) you can click here.










This (very hot) summer we had some of the worst wildfires, and I see that this location wasn't spared too...










The concert(s):





































Going up to Kokino site:










The view from up there:



















One of my friends 








​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Tresonče mountainous village, located on the mountain Bistra in the western part of N. Macedonia. The village is known to exist since 1467 (registered in an Ottoman book). 










The Orthodox church Saints Peter and Paul, built 1844.



















The old graves in the church yard (you can see the Saint Nickolas church on the hill too):










Painting on the wall above the church entrance:










The interior of the church:



















TO BE CONTINUED...​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On a hike in the mountain, towards two waterfalls...



















Springs:










Small stream:


























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The first waterfall, Sin Vir:










This is also part of the Sin Vir waterfall:



















TO BE CONTINUED...​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Going to the second waterfall...



















The view:










Orlov vodopad or Eagle's waterfall:



















That's all for now, folks!​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

One day trip at the lake Mladost, near the city of Veles, some 50 km south of Skopje...








































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The motorway [A1] or European Corridor 10 (Belgrade-Skopje-Thessaloniki):










Hotel Glorius:



















The view from up the restaurant at the hotel:



















People build villas around the lake:


























​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On a hike from the village of Kozhle to the village of Karabunishte, some 35 km south of Skopje...

House in Kozhle










The river Vardar





































The A1 motorway passes near by:





































*To be continued...*​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On a hike from the village of Kozhle to the village of Karabunishte, some 35 km south of Skopje... Part II

Crossing the river Vardar on a suspension bridge:



















Than crossing the railway:





































Into the woods:

















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

And finally to the destination, the village of Karabunishte:










Abandoned house:










Back to the river Vardar:










Another suspension bridge:










A view from the hiking trail (you can see the motorway A1 and a monastery on the hill):



















At the end of the hike, the deserved meal 








​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NEXT PAGE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some photos from my trip to the region of Porechie, in the western part of N. Macedonia:

The Kozyak protected area (forest and lake)
































































TO BE CONTINUED...​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A motel at the Belitsa village:










Old church:



















The Belitsa village:













































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The nature around the village:



















TO BE CONTINUED...​


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, amazing, very nice houses!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Pešna* (Macedonian: Пешна) is a cave in North Macedonia which has been declared a Monument of Culture.

The cave Pešna is six kilometres (3.7 mi) away from the small town of Makedonski Brod. Speleologists say that Cave Pešna's entrance is the biggest cave entrance on the Balkans — the entrance is 40 metres (130 ft) high and 56 metres (184 ft) wide. The length of the cave is 124 metres (407 ft). It is home to swallows and bats. _The New York Times_ compared the cave to Helms Deep from _The Lord of the Rings_, which speaks about the cave's beauty.

_wikipedia_










Humans for scale 










Medieval ruins in the cave:



























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Small church near the cave:

















​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The village of Plasnitsa





































The road between the village of Plasnitsa and the small town of Makedonski Brod:










The main street in the small town of Makedonski Brod:








​


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates, George


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The road to the Holy Mother of God monastery in the village of Gorni Manastirets










Abandoned ossuary on the way...



















The monastery:
















































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The church dates back to the XI century...














































The dinning room in the monastery complex:

















​


----------

